# DASHCAM VIDEO - pax offers $500 for 'fun'.



## thatridesharegirl

Uber passenger offered me $500 to have 'fun' with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.

And according to Uber's 'Legal' section on 'Community Guidelines': no you're not supposed to ask.
"Physical contact with the driver or fellow riders. As our community guidelines make clear, you shouldn't touch or flirt with other people in the car. As a reminder, Uber has a no sex rule. That's no sexual conduct with drivers or fellow riders, no matter what."

Furthermore: In the 'Legal' section on rider 'Terms of Service':
"You may not in your access or use of the Services cause _*nuisance, annoyance,*_ inconvenience, or property damage, whether to the Third Party Provider or any other party."






If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving


----------



## 1.5xorbust

I think you’re safe. Thanks for sharing. I would take a pass on Robert. Now I’ll know what to do if confronted with the same situation.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

1.5xorbust said:


> I think you're safe. Thanks for sharing. Now I'll know what to do if confronted with the same situation.


Knew I forgot a few folks! Thanks for your posts too!


----------



## jgiun1

Real good video....that guy seemed like a creeper. He does look like it could of been a quick 500 though, if not tied up and used all weekend like a sex toy.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

jgiun1 said:


> Real good video....that guy seemed like a creeper. He does look like it could of been a quick 500 though, if not tied up and used all weekend like a sex toy.


Thanks! Yeah, he didn't look like the healthiest piggy. Oink.


----------



## jgiun1

thatridesharegirl said:


> Thanks! Yeah, he didn't look like the healthiest piggy. Oink.


Stay safe out there.....your very good at the diffuse part. Many here like myself could learn the non heated way to get someone out.


----------



## JTTwentySeven

You handled that perfectly, I'm impressed.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

JTTwentySeven said:


> You handled that perfectly, I'm impressed.


Aw, thanks. Just comes from years of dealing with similar stuff.


----------



## reg barclay

thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have sex with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
> And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
> Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving


Sorry to go off topic, but how come your vehicle appears to be Right Hand Drive? I'm assuming you're not in Australia or the UK or something.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

reg barclay said:


> Sorry to go off topic but how come your vehicle appears to be Right Hand Drive? I'm assuming you're not in Australia or the UK or something.


if you look at the time ticker, the video is just flipped


----------



## Spyglass67

Omg so sorry you had to have experienced that as it was despicable. Hope you had robert banned for life


----------



## reg barclay

thatridesharegirl said:


> if you look at the time ticker, the video is just flipped


Aha, I was watching it in small screen so I didn't notice.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

thatridesharegirl said:


> Thanks! Yeah, he didn't look like the healthiest piggy. Oink.


For two grand maybe he was just a little stout.


----------



## KD_LA

thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have sex with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
> And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
> Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving


Glad it ended well, that was just creepy.

Now, a _personal defense item_, you say?  I like how you masked its name!
Mine came from Harbor Freight Tools


----------



## thiswasmage

The guy most just get off on trying to convince a wholesome looking girl to do sex work, since that's way more than escorts cost.


----------



## JimKE

Did you report him to Uber?

You handled it very well, and he realized right away that he had crossed the line as soon as you said, "Uncomfortable."


----------



## thatridesharegirl

JimKE said:


> Did you report him to Uber?
> 
> You handled it very well, and he realized right away that he had crossed the line as soon as you said, "Uncomfortable."


Thanks! Yet he still kept pushing... his 500 dollars.


----------



## Scott.Sul

Awesome job handling that situation! Being nice should always be the first response to handling difficult situations... until the times comes when you need to stop being nice.


----------



## wk1102

thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have sex with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
> And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
> Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving


You handled that like a champ! 
Nice job.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have sex with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
> And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
> Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving


So you drive in the uk or something. Your image is reversed which is odd for a dashcam.


----------



## reg barclay

Scott.Sul said:


> Being nice should always be the first response to handling difficult situations... until the times comes when you need to stop being nice.


Says the guy with Michael Douglas in 'Falling Down' as his avatar.


----------



## JimKE

thatridesharegirl said:


> Thanks! Yet he still kept pushing... his 500 dollars.


He actually didn't push very hard, and you were clearly in control. The outcome was never in doubt.

He's awkward on his best day, and was probably drunk as well. He tried to get brave for a second, but you popped his little fantasy pretty quickly.


----------



## njn

It's only illegal if you don't film it.


----------



## urplace ormine

I would tell him to give me the $500 cash, and that we needed to get out of the car so we'd have more room for sex.
When he's out of the car, I'd drive away, screaming "YOU'VE JUST BEEN SCREWED!"

Just kidding (_or am I _?)


----------



## Cableguynoe

What a POS

You did handle that very nicely.


----------



## Pulledclear

What a freak.


----------



## Working4peanuts

Nice job. You forgot to ask him for 5 stars though!


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

Gee I wonder how his face got banged up like that?

Not bad, but my honest critique is you were a little too polite. When you said "For what?" I would have taken that as a lead to make a better offer, if I were into that kind of thing. 

"I'm working and I have no desire to go anywhere with you. You are at your destination, have a good evening."


----------



## unPat

You handled it very well, calm and nice. I hope your video goes viral and Robert gets fired.


----------



## Cableguynoe

unPat said:


> You handled it very well, calm and nice. I hope your video goes viral and Robert gets fired.


Sending link to his fiancee now.


----------



## JimKE

Cableguynoe said:


> Sending link to his fiancee now.


Um...there is NO chance Robert has a fiancee.


----------



## MadTownUberD

Whoa. 

What's that button you're wearing that's blurred out?


----------



## Julescase

urplace ormine said:


> I would tell him to give me the $500 cash, and that we needed to get out of the car so we'd have more room for sex.
> When he's out of the car, I'd drive away, screaming "YOU'VE JUST BEEN SCREWED!"
> 
> Just kidding (_or am I _?)


Love it! Better yet "YOU'VE JUST BEEN *SCREWBERED*!"


----------



## June132017

I think I seen him on To Catch A Predator. 

"Take a seat."


----------



## 2Cents

You did nothing wrong here.
How can you get deactivated? You acted professional and if anything the passenger should be the one at risk for deactivation.
If fübr doesn't have your back for this, then all drivers should reevaluate their "valued partner" status.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

He should have handed over the $500 cash as an apology on the spot.


----------



## Adieu

thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have sex with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
> And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
> Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving


There's always twisted sister (Lyft)...

PS i recommend a Stanley Antivibe if truly scared....or a rubber mallet if you just want something to subdue the rear seat more easily


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

MadTownUberD said:


> Whoa.
> 
> What's that button you're wearing that's blurred out?


It looks to me like an unwise choice.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

MadTownUberD said:


> Whoa.
> 
> What's that button you're wearing that's blurred out?


Its my boyfriend's T-Shirt and it has his company logo, had to blur it out because his company is strict with having the logo on social media.



Squirming Like A Toad said:


> It looks to me like an unwise choice.
> View attachment 217317


No, its just a government logo.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

thatridesharegirl said:


> No, its just a government logo.


Ah OK! I was wondering if it could have been something that communicated the wrong idea and provoked his behavior, guess not.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Ah OK! I was wondering if it could have been something that communicated the wrong idea and provoked his behavior, guess not.


The logo might communicate I could possibly have friends in law enforcement.


----------



## thatridesharegirl




----------



## wicked

I am SO sorry you had to deal with that. #YUCK

Please tell me you reported him. What a creep.


----------



## NorCalPhil

Ugh... nobody should have to deal with that. What a putz. You were pretty calm!

I know Uber tends to be safer than other for-hire transportation services, but consider not giving change or even offering it. Look at what he does when you're counting your money - he's looking at you, thinking about what he wants to say/do - and you're vulnerable because you can't see him and are distracted. Be safe


----------



## thatridesharegirl

wicked said:


> I am SO sorry you had to deal with that. #YUCK


Thanks! Unfortunately it's not an uncommon occurrence.


----------



## Hagong

You handled it very well. Good job. 
He's soliciting. You could report him to the police for that.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

NorCalPhil said:


> Ugh... nobody should have to deal with that. What a putz. You were pretty calm!
> 
> I know Uber tends to be safer than other for-hire transportation services, but consider not giving change or even offering it. Look at what he does when you're counting your money - he's looking at you, thinking about what he wants to say/do - and you're vulnerable because you can't see him and are distracted. Be safe


Calm because I've dealt with this tons of time.
Normally I don't offer it. But up until this point, the ride (25+ mins) had gone well, and it was clear he was not in need of stealing someone else's money.


----------



## FrostyAZ

You were great...handled the situation tactfully and gracefully. About your pax, though...I thought Chris Farley died several years ago.


----------



## Pulledclear

It puts the lotion in the basket.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

Pulledclear said:


> It puts the lotion in the basket.


OR ELSE IT GETS THE HOSE AGAIN!


----------



## Hillman77

I think it’s a crime to solicit sex for money. He’s probably going to lose his job, his wife if he has one, and get charged by the DA.


----------



## Rickshaw

Looks like this guy will have to use giftcards from hereon.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

Hillman77 said:


> I think it's a crime to solicit sex for money. He's probably going to lose his job, his wife if he has one, and get charged by the DA.


Penal (lol) Code 647b is California's law on prostitution and solicitation. This section makes it a misdemeanor for anyone 18 or older to:

Pay or accept money or other consideration in exchange for a sexual act ("prostitution"),1
Offer to engage in an act of prostitution ("solicitation"),2 or
Agree to engage in an act of prostitution.3


----------



## AceManShow

thatridesharegirl said:


>


That happens to me from time to time. I get proposals from rich gay guys when I'm driving. I know how it feels..


----------



## HotUberMess

thatridesharegirl said:


>


Haha a compliment

Only $500 to contract the herp


----------



## Cableguynoe

thatridesharegirl said:


> Its my boyfriend's T-Shirt and it has his company logo, had to blur it out because his company is strict with having the logo on social media.
> 
> .


Does it start with a U, end with and R and has a "be" in the middle?


----------



## thatridesharegirl




----------



## thatridesharegirl

Cableguynoe said:


> Does it start with a U, end with and R and has a "be" in the middle?


Nope.


----------



## HotUberMess

thatridesharegirl said:


> View attachment 217343


I like the part where you let Rohit know it's illegal


----------



## Leo.

thatridesharegirl said:


> View attachment 217343


their team is investigating 
resolved


----------



## thatridesharegirl

HotUberMess said:


> I like the part where you let Rohit know it's illegal


You gotta break things down for Rohit. He's a little slow.


----------



## SRGuy

Wow. Sorry you had to go thru that. Hopefully you get a response soon from uber.


----------



## holymotherspeed

500 for a night ? No way you ass hole


----------



## thatridesharegirl

SRGuy said:


> Wow. Sorry you had to go thru that. Hopefully you get a response soon from uber.


Thanks SRGuy



holymotherspeed said:


> 500 for a night ? No way


Not the first time I've received an offer of the same or greater value.


----------



## Goduckies

Ive had that happen except for free when I pick up at the castro....


----------



## HotUberMess

thatridesharegirl said:


> Thanks SRGuy
> 
> Not the first time I've received an offer of the same or greater value.


I have received offers but always of lower value LOL


----------



## Leo.

HotUberMess said:


> I have received offers but always of lower value LOL


Well, that escalated quickly


----------



## HotUberMess

Leo. said:


> Well, that escalated quickly


I'm also female. I'm sure most of us have gotten that rider.

I don't recommend driving to most females that ask me about it. It's actually a dangerous job disguised as a pleasant side income. The inly woman I have recommended it to was a 7-11 cashier who's already got experience with the dregs of society.


----------



## CrankyNewbie

Girl, please, PLEASE, listen to me:

DONT EVER WHIP OUT CASH & COUNT IT IN FRONT OF PAX! Ever! That dude was leaning over your shoulder in ridiculously easy grabbing distance. Please. Be careful! The sight of cash can do weird things to some people.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

HotUberMess said:


> I'm also female. I'm sure most of us have gotten that rider.
> 
> I don't recommend driving to most females that ask me about it. It's actually a dangerous job disguised as a pleasant side income. The inly woman I have recommended it to was a 7-11 cashier who's already got experience with the dregs of society.


HELLO FELLOW UNICORN! I don't recommend this job to ANY human being. Its taken years of Ubering to develop my wall of Calm/GTFO.


----------



## Leo.

HotUberMess said:


> I'm also female. I'm sure most of us have gotten that rider.
> 
> I don't recommend driving to most females that ask me about it. It's actually a dangerous job disguised as a pleasant side income. The inly woman I have recommended it to was a 7-11 cashier who's already got experience with the dregs of society.


Don't blame you at all gal. I myself as a male dislike the night scene and avoid it.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

CrankyNewbie said:


> Girl, please, PLEASE, listen to me:
> 
> DONT EVER WHIP OUT CASH & COUNT IT IN FRONT OF PAX! Ever! That dude was leaning over your shoulder in ridiculously easy grabbing distance. Please. Be careful! The sight of cash can do weird things to some people.


Appreciate it, Newbie. I've been driving for years and don't normally 'whip it out'. But if I never broke hundreds for high rollers, I wouldn't get those weekly $50+ tip$.
Rich Silicon Valley Executives don't want or need my $50 in 5's. I used my years of experience and best judgement. In the end, I got a $20 tip on a $20 ride. They'd be better off stealing my phone in plain sight, worth far more.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate

He never mentioned sex. Having fun can be anything. It’s inappropriate. But not illegal.
Great way to handle it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have sex with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
> And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
> Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving


Nah... you'll be fine. Thanks for having the courage to post this.

As to whether I would have taken the $500... that would involve making a major lifestyle choice, so no.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> He never mentioned sex. Having fun can be anything. It's inappropriate. But not illegal.


You're right. he never said the word 'sex'! I'm sure he just wanted to pay me $500 to go upstairs and play some nintendo.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate

thatridesharegirl said:


> You're right. he never said the word 'sex'! I'm sure he just wanted to pay me $500 to go upstairs and play some nintendo.


He knew what he was doing. The wording.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> *He knew what he was doing. The wording.*


----------



## Freshout75

Looks super fake to me.


----------



## jgiun1

They should feature thread this....it's like a good instructional video for handling awkward pax...plus points out reasons for having dash cams when involved with these scum bags.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

Wow. What a creepy piece of shit. Good job remaining poised and keeping a professional demeanor through all that, and for reporting his ass. 
Hats off to you for still driving having found yourself in similar situations. Were I a woman I think one incident like that would probably be one too many.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

SUPPORT RESPONDED! No response needed!


----------



## thatridesharegirl

Support responded after 8 hours! It's resolved!


----------



## ratethis

Sorry you had to deal with yet another loser , someone else mentioned you counting your money, that's one thing I never do, I'm very cautious with pax. I trust no one when it comes to money and strangers. And I end up with a lot more $10-$20's that way  Stay careful out there!


----------



## Whitney Delawyer

I have had guys ask me if i wanted to "hang out" in their home or buy me a dance at the strip club that i droped them off at but i never had to tell them "no, thank you" more than once. You did much better than i think i would have done.


----------



## Freshout75

The Gift of Fish said:


> Nah... you'll be fine. Thanks for having the courage to post this.
> 
> As to whether I would have taken the $500... that would involve making a major lifestyle choice, so no.


What really happened? So how was it?


----------



## thatridesharegirl

Whitney Delawyer said:


> I have had guys ask me if i wanted to "hang out" in their home or buy me a dance at the strip club that i droped them off at but i never had to tell them "no, thank you" more than once. You did much better than i think i would have done.


Thank you fellow magical unicorn!


----------



## Leo.

thatridesharegirl said:


> Support responded after 8 hours! It's resolved!
> View attachment 217356
> View attachment 217357


I was using sarcasm/irony when I posted this 


Leo. said:


> their team is investigating
> resolved


but it seems like that's what it boils down to.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate

thatridesharegirl said:


> Support responded after 8 hours! It's resolved!
> View attachment 217356
> View attachment 217357


Reviewing his account. Lol


----------



## SurgeWarrior

thatridesharegirl said:


>


You handled it really well!

Try to not count money in front of anyone or comment as to how much you have on you...if you ever find things getting weird, unbuckled your seatbelt in case you gotta bailout.

FYI: Don't break large bills for anyone..even McDonalds refuses them. They can always tip on the app..I wouldn't want you to lose a day's pay on a bogus bill, $20.00 max


----------



## nurburgringsf

That dude either has herpes or was recently involved in a fight with a drag queen.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

nurburgringsf said:


> That dude either has herpes or was recently involved in a fight with a drag queen.


My vote is BOTH. Dude looked REKT.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate

Your avatar doesn’t match the video. Lol


----------



## thatridesharegirl

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> Your avatar doesn't match the video. Lol


neither does yours or 98% of other users here ROFLMAO


----------



## vladi

thatridesharegirl said:


> neither does yours or 98% of other users here ROFLMAO


I swear god he wears it


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate

vladi said:


> I swear god he wears it


And I truly believe it. Ask Terra Linda Sam.
Long live The Emperor Pastrami


----------



## thatridesharegirl

vladi said:


> I swear god he wears it


Don't forget these too.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

you done good. He looks just about as nasty as the guy who had me take him to a hotel to meet his date from backpage. she wasn't answering and he didn't want to get out of the car, yuk. I was scarred for life on that one.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate

thatridesharegirl said:


> Don't forget these too.
> View attachment 217365


Lol. U buy em. I'll wear them


----------



## vladi

thatridesharegirl said:


> Don't forget these too.
> View attachment 217365


Not sure if he'll fit in this size on the pic
Butt crack might get visible


----------



## thatridesharegirl

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> Lol. U buy em. I'll wear them


PHOTOSHOOT


----------



## 80hp

A dashcam is a must if you uber at night. Good job and stay safe.


----------



## Grand Lake

Why is the video reversed?


----------



## jgiun1

thatridesharegirl said:


> SUPPORT RESPONDED! No response needed!
> View attachment 217355
> View attachment 217354


They probably gave him a ride credit for future rides in short terms.


----------



## ARTENNZ1967

thatridesharegirl said:


> View attachment 217343


What an A**Hole, He is a grown man, I would have kicked his Ass.

Uber's Response: Resolved


----------



## HotUberMess

Grand Lake said:


> Why is the video reversed?


It's not. Check your phone, you've been hacked


----------



## thatridesharegirl

Grand Lake said:


> Why is the video reversed?


because the best way to hide this particular cam was to mount it upside down. I'm no video editor pro so just be thankful its not upside down.


----------



## Adieu

thatridesharegirl said:


> Nope.
> 
> View attachment 217344


S-----tha, anonymize that a bit maybe?

We might be a bit paranoid here, but we usually obliterate EASILY personally identifiable stuff on screenshots

This IS evil fuber we're dealing with, after all


----------



## UberLaLa

So much just not right in what this guy did. I don't know...I mean...I'm just speechless.

When I was like 15 I was in a Greyhound bus station waiting for the 2nd bus on a long trip (2,000 miles). A guy maybe in his 40's came and sat next to me and propositioned me to go into the bathroom with him. He kept pushing and offering money.

That's the closest I could come to relating to how a woman must feel being offered money for sex. I felt dirty and couldn't help but wonder why he approached me. _Do I look gay? Should I have not even talked to him? WTH?! Etc.
_
It is a form of being victimized. Obviously, I was only a kid, so I got over it. But it definitely gave me some insight into how women must feel, having to endure this crap, and on an ongoing basis from guys.


----------



## vladi

She got Nissan skyline bro lol


----------



## Max Weber

I've been wanting to set up cameras but I don't like any of the ones on the market. I guess I need to stop being so picky. I've definitely had some shit happen which is why I no longer drive after midnight. Plus daylight driving has its hazards too. Spend enough time on the road and eventually shit will go down.


----------



## MadTownUberD

You know, I was reading about Suzy Favor Hamilton (a UW alum) over the weekend, and how she would take $500 per call girl appointment during her adventures in Vegas. Can't help but wonder if this guy is a fan.

In SFH's case, a mental/psychological struggle caused her to basically be a thrill-seeker. In all honesty I'd have to admit that there's a bit of thrill-seeking in why I drive. My "normal" life is pretty mundane, so merely having awkward situations like this is interesting to say the least.

Most such situations I've dealt with have been seemingly harmless (hey, want to end your "shift" and hang out with us?) but I'm sure I'd feel pretty sick if I got propositioned in the way you did. I have been hit on by about 3 different men in my younger days and I can tell you the experiences were not fun, and they gave me an appreciation of what women have to deal with.


----------



## mrwy

thatridesharegirl said:


> because the best way to hide this particular cam was to mount it upside down. I'm no video editor pro so just be thankful its not upside down.


why blast this guy on a hidden cam though.
yea he should have tried to come with some game and he is a putz but you know what goes down out here and he did not even go bad.

dude shot you a 20 and you put him on blast at 100%?


----------



## Cableguynoe

thatridesharegirl said:


> SUPPORT RESPONDED! No response needed!
> View attachment 217355
> View attachment 217354


Well, as long as they are further reviewing the account...

Idiots!



UberLaLa said:


> It is a form of being victimized. Obviously, I was only a kid, so I got over it. But it definitely gave me some insight into how women must feel, having to endure this crap, and on an ongoing basis from guys.


C'mon, it's just like Casanova told her in the video, it's a compliment.


----------



## Bob fox

thatridesharegirl said:


> You're right. he never said the word 'sex'! I'm sure he just wanted to pay me $500 to go upstairs and play some nintendo.


Judging by the looks of this guy that is entirely possible.

First off let me say I'm sorry you had to go through that, thatridesharegirlnotforhire. Second, you should have some fun with it and be like "okay but there's something I should tell you: I have a penis. And just watch the look on his face for shits and giggles. Then when he gets super uncomfortable become very insistent that he becomes a bottom and that he'll like it.

For you... $6,000


----------



## Rickshaw

Another 24 hours and this will be a Featured Thread.


----------



## Ubingdowntown

thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have sex with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
> And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
> Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving


You are a brave woman


----------



## 80hp

Which dashcam did you use?


----------



## macinmn

Bah, for all you know 'fun' just meant playing Hoops basketball (which I have done with two ladies who invited me in once to 'see their apartment'). 

I find it interesting that you came up with the $1000 figure as an option in your poll.... 

This was a good share though, I used to keep my mouth shut, but I now know it's OK to compliment my passengers in similar manner.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

I’ll be surprised if Uber terminates this guy’s account. If they do it’ll be with a wink and he’ll come back as John Doe. Too much to lose with him taking Lyft rides exclusively.


----------



## DustyToad

thatridesharegirl said:


> Support responded after 8 hours! It's resolved!
> View attachment 217356
> View attachment 217357


I can't stand their vagueness. Just tell her something like... We banned him from uber. Or we didn't ban him. 
Or please don't send the dash cam footage to the media here's $500 for your troubles.

They write you four paragraphs of nothing.

Now here, everythings ok, take a big bite of your nothing sandwich we made you!


----------



## steveK2016

I know with it being a man soliciting a female driver, it changes things, but if the roles were reversed I'd giggalo myself out. Pretty easy money.

It is interesting that he'd offer $500 as others mentioned, he could probably get a pretty solid looking prostitute for that kind of money but its probably not easy to find in San Fransisco unless ya know a guy. He probably could offer a stripper that amount and gotten some action.


----------



## Aerodrifting

steveK2016 said:


> I know with it being a man soliciting a female driver, it changes things, but if the roles were reversed I'd giggalo myself out. Pretty easy money.
> 
> It is interesting that he'd offer $500 as others mentioned, he could probably get a pretty solid looking prostitute for that kind of money but its probably not easy to find in San Fransisco unless ya know a guy. He probably could offer a stripper that amount and gotten some action.


You seriously need to get some sex, right now!


----------



## jaystonepk

Sucks that you have to endure crap like this. He realized he crossed the line and was likely hoping you wouldn't report the incident.


----------



## goneubering

thatridesharegirl said:


>


That's a scary chuckle. You were smart to turn him down. This dude should be permanently banned.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate

goneubering said:


> That's a scary chuckle. You were smart to turn him down. This dude should be permanently banned.


You do know he can create a new account if he is banned. Very easy for a rider.


----------



## goneubering

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> You do know he can create a new account if he is banned. Very easy for a rider.


That loophole needs to be closed.


----------



## Pinapple Man

ARTENNZ1967 said:


> What an A**Hole, He is a grown man, I would have kicked his Ass.
> 
> Uber's Response: Resolved


New Lyft customer. Resolved?


----------



## Beur

I don’t understand why drivers invest in interior dash cams and then don’t have the interior lights set to go on when the doors open. Without the lights we couldn’t see Robert. Had this gone south before manually turning the lights on there would be no way to identify Robert. Kind of defeats the purpose of interior recording.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

thatridesharegirl said:


>


Why are you pulling out $50 in front of ANYONE? I keep my purse out of sight and tbree 5s and two 1s in my pocket. That's it.


----------



## SuzeCB

I would like to know which 7 of you said that you would do him for a tip in the app! LMAO


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate

goneubering said:


> That loophole needs to be closed.


It's impossible. Unless you are checking ID. Plus what's to stop him from riding with a friend?



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why are you pulling out $50 in front of ANYONE? I keep my purse out of sight and tbree 5s and two 1s in my pocket. That's it.


She's an OG.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

SuzeCB said:


> I would like to know which 7 of you said that you would do him for a tip in the app! LMAO


Same story is on another thread on the SF forum. You'll probably get a positive response there.


----------



## Hans GrUber

I've been offered money for sex. Just laughed it off and took it as a compliment the times it has happened. You're dealing with drunk people at 2am. What do you expect? Suffer through the traffic and deal with business people if you don't want to expose yourself to this. Yeah, traffic sucks but maybe you'd be more comfortable. The guy didn't seem to be a threat. He offered, you said no, he apologized and left, but let's put him on blast and potentially ruin his life. Seems like a fair exchange.

Not uncommon to get $50 tips? Jesus.


----------



## HotUberMess

SuzeCB said:


> I would like to know which 7 of you said that you would do him for a tip in the app! LMAO


Lol it was me.. ugly girls need love too


----------



## jfinks

thatridesharegirl said:


> Thanks! Yet he still kept pushing... his 500 dollars.


What's your price though? What if he said $5000?


----------



## steveK2016

Aerodrifting said:


> You seriously need to get some sex, right now!


I get plenty, but if I got paid for it... Thats a game changer!


----------



## Hans GrUber

jfinks said:


> What's your price though? What if he said $5000?


I gave this a lot of thought after the first time I offered. It was by a guy and legit think if the money was in front of me like $26,000. For a girl I wasn't attracted to, probably $4000.


----------



## steveK2016

HotUberMess said:


> Lol it was me.. ugly girls need love too


I aint ashamed, I voted yes too. Thats easy money. 10 minutes of grinding or 30 hours of grinding? Uber screws you and doesnt even pay ya well for it! Lol


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

Well handled and congrats on the thread being featured.


----------



## DrivingForYou

Wow $500... You can get an escort on HX for $150, not that I know anything about that.. .


----------



## macinmn

Hans GrUber said:


> Not uncommon to get $50 tips? Jesus


Ya, I got one single $50 tip once, was astonished. Aside from that, got $80 between two fairly short trips same night same group of ladies. After that, pretty much $20 tips are the biggest and those are rare also.


----------



## Victorvnv

I would do almost any female pax if they offer me 500$. No questions asked lol



thatridesharegirl said:


> SUPPORT RESPONDED! No response needed!
> View attachment 217355
> View attachment 217354


Honestly this is a very generic copy/paste answer I complained about a rude pax once and got pretty much identical response.


----------



## Hans GrUber

UberBeamer said:


> The comments for this vid on YouTube are just as disturbing as the d-bag pax himself. Come on people, show some love.


I'm sorry, but the trade off to $50 tips from the drunk crowd is getting a few inappropriate comments and offers.

I understand this driver is not asking for it, to be fair. Dressed modestly, no flirting or encouraging... so I appreciate her displeasure. That being said, it just comes with the territory. I'd certainly rather be offered money for sex and have a funny story than have a rude and obnoxious pax. We are driving drinks at 2am, not diplomats.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

At least this lonely boy is better dressed, well groomed and can dance.

Can't say that about the slug in the OP's video.


----------



## DrivingForYou

Victorvnv said:


> I
> Honestly this is a very generic copy/paste answer I complained about a rude pax once and got pretty much identical response.


Only once??


----------



## Actionjax

I think this was commented before. Pulling out money in front of a PAX is the only thing I could say I would do differently. I know most of the people you deal with you think you know. But if you knew this guy was going to solicit you wouldn't have picked him up if you knew the situation.

Part of the Uber platform being safe is that it's cashless. That said we all know we like cash tips. But I would just be cautious as even looking at this guys face all banged up something would have been off.

Be safe. No amount of money is worth a smash and grab. Your dash cam is great but it can easily be removed once a crime has been committed.

Other than that you handled it well. It's good thing this guy was a more a moron than a violent predator.


----------



## Victorvnv

DrivingForYou said:


> Only once??


I don't drive drunk hours and am a 6"1 tatted guy with muscles . Most pax doesn't even try to give me crap. Only on very rare occasions if I happen to drive those hours to complete bonus


----------



## jfinks

There are a lot of people out there with lots of money. Money really means nothing to them. It can be a thrill for them to get someone to do something they would otherwise not do if it weren't for the money. This is one of those situations.


----------



## DrivingForYou

Victorvnv said:


> I don't drive drunk hours and am a 6"1 tatted guy with muscles . Most pax doesn't even try to give me crap. Only on very rare occasions if I happen to drive those hours to complete bonus


I guess my point is - if a Pax backseat drives, complains, wants a specific route, or is otherwise annoying I report them as rude and never match, so I don't get them again.


----------



## Victorvnv

DrivingForYou said:


> I guess my point is - if a Pax backseat drives, complains, wants a specific route, or is otherwise annoying I report them as rude and never match, so I don't get them again.


That happens all the time but I just give them 3 stars and move on with my life. Reporting fells like extra work for no extra benefit. If you 3 Star a rider you never get matched again so that's more than enough for me unless they made a mess or were really grinding my gears in which case I will ask uber for cleaning fee or report the pax


----------



## DrivingForYou

Victorvnv said:


> That happens all the time but I just give them 3 stars and move on with my life. Reporting fells like extra work for no extra benefit. If you 3 Star a rider you never get matched again so that's more than enough for me unless they made a mess or were really grinding my gears in which case I will ask uber for cleaning fee or report the pax


On uber 3 stars will not prevent them from being matched again with you.

I give them 1 star and message support.

On Lyft I just give them 3 stars, because on Lyft 3 stars prevents a rematch


----------



## BurgerTiime

He never said sex. He just wanted to hangout at his place and play "guess who has to pay to have a girl hangout with home cause he's fat, foursquare"


----------



## Actionjax

BurgerTiime said:


> He never said sex. He just wanted to hangout at his place and play "guess who has to pay to have a girl hangout with home cause he's fat, foursquare"


Ya I'm sure when he meant a little fun he was talking about Call of Duty.


----------



## jcarrolld

thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have sex with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
> And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
> Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving


$500?? Must be good $$ in playing a clown at kids birthday parties. Seeing him dress up in his clown outfit before the "fun begins" might have been the creepiest thing about this had you decided ( not suggesting you would have ) to take him up on his "offer". I am not as surprised as some here are at how you handled this. You seem pretty confident in your abilitiy to handle the crazies that can show up from time to time in this business. Your life experiences ( Family? Friends? Jobs? Or maybe just lucky and you were born with it. Who knows. ) have prepared you well. This guy will get his someday. You can smile knowing that.


----------



## tohunt4me

His wife is now stalking


thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have sex with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
> And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
> Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving


 His wife is now stalking you . . . . .


----------



## steveK2016

UberBeamer said:


> Even if it wasn't for sex (which it was) offering a driver $500 to "hang out" is just as pathetic in my mind.


What about $200 for DamseLinDistresS to play video games with you?


----------



## tohunt4me

KD_LA said:


> It's nobody's choice to be confronted and disrespected like that


" No $500.00 for You "!



thiswasmage said:


> The guy most just get off on trying to convince a wholesome looking girl to do sex work, since that's way more than escorts cost.


What Do Escorts cost ?



steveK2016 said:


> What about $200 for DamseLinDistresS to play video games with you?


"Just put the lion head on for the Great Pumpkin video ". . . - Sad Uber . . .abducted by Pimp for non payment on " "date".


----------



## jgiun1

steveK2016 said:


> What about $200 for DamseLinDistresS to play video games with you?


I'd pay $50 and all you can drink throw back Mountain Dew for a little NHL 18 and GTA5 action.


----------



## KD_LA

Should I be surprised (or shocked?) that 40% of the response so far is YES?


----------



## LA_Native

I wouldn't, and I also wouldn't post a video with a clear shot of his mug.


----------



## rman954

thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have sex with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
> And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
> Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving


I'd tell him $1000 or I'm sending this video to your wife.


----------



## steveK2016

UberBeamer said:


> How do you know she wouldn't play video games with me just for the pleasant company?


Because she already set the price at $200, paid and spent.


----------



## KD_LA

LA_Native said:


> I wouldn't, and I also wouldn't post a video with a clear shot of his mug.


Better?


----------



## LA_Native

I missed the part where he said $500 for sex.



KD_LA said:


> Better?


A lil bit, yeah.


----------



## steveK2016

I love how the preview for this featured thread makes it look like she accepted the offer.

CLICKBAIT!


----------



## KD_LA

LA_Native said:


> I missed the part where he said $500 for sex.
> 
> A lil bit, yeah.


 I just realized now he looks like James Corden!


----------



## LA_Native

steveK2016 said:


> I love how the thumbnail for this featured thread makes it look like she accepted the offer.
> 
> CLICKBAIT!


How do you know she didn't?


----------



## Hans GrUber

UberBeamer said:


> I don't give a crap if you're a god damned pimp for a living and drunk off your ass. Offering money to your driver for sex is abhorrent behavior. Some of the comments I'm seeing to this are truly astounding. People suck.


Yeah, it's abhorrent behavior, but again, aside from offending someone's delicate sensibilities, what harm was done? Someone offers me money for sex, they're a jerk, I move on. Whatever. Dude was drunk. Drunks act like dopes. Don't drive drunks if you don't like it. Honestly, I'd sure most drivers would rather be offered money for sex than deal with the numerous other social infractions drunks are guilty of. If you are a snowflake the late night hours should be avoided.


----------



## LA_Native

KD_LA said:


> I just realized now he looks like James Corden!


I'm just -- with your post -- realizing it wasn't James Corden.


----------



## steveK2016

LA_Native said:


> How do you know she didn't?


(In my whitest knight voice) How dare You?!


----------



## macinmn

KD_LA said:


> Better?
> 
> View attachment 217526


can still see his aux cord


----------



## Hans GrUber

Victorvnv said:


> That happens all the time but I just give them 3 stars and move on with my life. Reporting fells like extra work for no extra benefit. If you 3 Star a rider you never get matched again so that's more than enough for me unless they made a mess or were really grinding my gears in which case I will ask uber for cleaning fee or report the pax


#metoo


----------



## LA_Native

steveK2016 said:


> (I'm my whitest knight voice) How dare You?!


Wouldn't be the first time some played to the camera and then acted differently off camera...


----------



## steveK2016

macinmn said:


> can still see his aux cord


I was about to mention that rats nest she calls a center console.


----------



## CJfrom619

Handled that entire situation about as well as you could have. Thanks for posting that..hopefully it will maybe have other riders think before they do or ask something stupid. I mean how disrespectful for him to even offer that to you. Your a nice girl trying to make money giving rides not a prostitute.


----------



## steveK2016

LA_Native said:


> Wouldn't be the first time some played to the camera and then acted differently off camera...


thatridesharegirl getting called out for shenanigans! Show us the real footage!!!


----------



## tohunt4me

W


LA_Native said:


> Wouldn't be the first time some played to the camera and then acted differently off camera...


We see it every day in Congress !


----------



## The Gift of Fish

And going viral in 3... 2... 1...

I can't say I feel sorry for Robert, the poor sap.


----------



## LA_Native

If it does go viral, be interesting to see if he decides to go the libel route -- might get more press, but maybe he'll just suck it up and figure WTH, and point out the fact he's not the one who mentioned the word "sex."


----------



## macinmn

LA_Native said:


> If it does go viral, be interesting to see if he decides to go the libel route -- might get more press, but maybe he'll just suck it up and figure WTH, and point out the fact he's not the one who mentioned the word "sex."


Depends on if the next driver recognizes him and says she'll take the offer if it's still good


----------



## The Gift of Fish

UberBeamer said:


> I just don't like to see this thread devolve into sexist banter when we know it took her a lot of soul searching and courage to even post it.
> 
> The least we can do is go like and comment on the video on YouTube which will help push it up. Right now it's sitting at 1000+. views with only 15 likes and a few, mostly ridiculous comments.


Exactly. Drivers should post this kind of thing where possible - Uber/Lyft don't do anything in these cases unless there is media exposure and it may help pax to reconsider their actions if they think their antics may end up on Youtube.


----------



## KD_LA

macinmn said:


> can still see his aux cord


Better, yet?! 












LA_Native said:


> I'm just -- with your post -- realizing it wasn't James Corden.


I meant with that disguise he looks like he could be him! 

 OMG thatridesharegirl you got double-featured!


----------



## LA_Native

KD_LA said:


> I meant with that disguise he looks like he could be him!


I dunno, I thought it was him without, or maybe his twin.


----------



## macinmn

LA_Native said:


> I dunno, I thought it was him without, or maybe his twin.


I dunno, didn't complain about Dunnuld Troomp one single time.


----------



## LA_Native

UberBeamer said:


> I just don't like to see this thread devolve into sexist banter when we know it took her a lot of soul searching and courage to even post it.


Good one!


----------



## luvgurl22

thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have sex with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
> And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
> Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving


#strangerdanger


----------



## New Uber

You made a mistake telling the pax you had any cash. Never do this. A "tip" is not worth a potential robbery. If they only have large bills , they can always tip you on the app if it comes to that. I've had pax flirt with me in the past. Either I ignore it completely or I start talking about all my kids.


----------



## Brian G.

$500 wow he must have a bucket list or something I would only offer $200 at most lol. You kinda wondered if this was flipped oh wait never mind not for another 1000 years next!!


----------



## KD_LA

macinmn said:


> I dunno, didn't complain about Dunnuld Troomp one single time.


----------



## Tbc007

Shameful... Robert pays better than Uber.


----------



## macinmn

KD_LA said:


> View attachment 217552


Congress reallllllllly didn't read what that spending bill included did they...


----------



## KD_LA

By the way, see his face... looks like he's already had one beating, he's just asking for another!


----------



## BurgerTiime

KD_LA said:


> By the way, see his face... looks like he's already had one beating, he's just asking for another!
> 
> View attachment 217557


He's a pro hockey puck


----------



## NorCalPhil

thatridesharegirl said:


> Calm because I've dealt with this tons of time.
> Normally I don't offer it. But up until this point, the ride (25+ mins) had gone well, and it was clear he was not in need of stealing someone else's money.


And I don't think he was in shape enough to attack you without losing his breath before getting out of the back seat 



thatridesharegirl said:


> Support responded after 8 hours! It's resolved!
> View attachment 217356
> View attachment 217357


Reviewed!


----------



## 1.5xorbust

KD_LA said:


> View attachment 217552


He's good for $130k minimum.



KD_LA said:


> By the way, see his face... looks like he's already had one beating, he's just asking for another!
> 
> View attachment 217557


I wonder if he paid for that look.


----------



## Leo.

thatridesharegirl said:


> It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides,


Yeah nah


----------



## Luber4.9

What a creep. This is him as you were counting your money, trying to get a big tip. There should be a way to permanently ban passengers.


----------



## skinnyasianguy

Send this clip to some of the news station. He might lose his job


----------



## KMANDERSON

thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have sex with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
> And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
> Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving


You should share that video with Uber and stop him from doing that to another driver.


----------



## Hans GrUber

The Gift of Fish said:


> Exactly. Drivers should post this kind of thing where possible - Uber/Lyft don't do anything in these cases unless there is media exposure and it may help pax to reconsider their actions if they think their antics may end up on Youtube.


Ugh. Yeah. Let's ruin this fat, ugly guy's life! We should honestly find out where he works and try to get him fired by picketing. That will give us the justice we need!


----------



## thatridesharegirl

Hans GrUber said:


> I've been offered money for sex. Just laughed it off and took it as a compliment the times it has happened. You're dealing with drunk people at 2am. What do you expect? Suffer through the traffic and deal with business people if you don't want to expose yourself to this. Yeah, traffic sucks but maybe you'd be more comfortable. The guy didn't seem to be a threat. He offered, you said no, he apologized and left, but let's put him on blast and potentially ruin his life. Seems like a fair exchange.
> 
> Not uncommon to get $50 tips? Jesus.


I understand the risks of what I might be exposed to. I've been doing this for a minute.
People hit on me all the time, whatever. Roll on. I would never post that, even though its against Uber's community guidelines.

The difference is, what this man did is ILLEGAL.

Check the timestamp on upper left corner 4:36am Monday. Bars close here at 2am.



jfinks said:


> What's your price though? What if he said $5000?


Everyone has a price.



steveK2016 said:


> I aint ashamed, I voted yes too. Thats easy money. 10 minutes of grinding or 30 hours of grinding? Uber screws you and doesnt even pay ya well for it! Lol


Don't forget a light dusting of STDs.



Hans GrUber said:


> I'm sorry, but the trade off to $50 tips from the drunk crowd is getting a few inappropriate comments and offers.
> 
> I understand this driver is not asking for it, to be fair. Dressed modestly, no flirting or encouraging... so I appreciate her displeasure. That being said, it just comes with the territory. I'd certainly rather be offered money for sex and have a funny story than have a rude and obnoxious pax. We are driving drinks at 2am, not diplomats.


4:30am Monday.



tohunt4me said:


> What Do Escorts cost ?


In OP's area? Girls that don't belong to a house or manager can charge $350 per meet if they market themselves properly and have certain traits.


----------



## KMANDERSON

KD_LA said:


> By the way, see his face... looks like he's already had one beating, he's just asking for another!
> 
> View attachment 217557


He looks like he did that to another driver and got his ass beat


----------



## 58756

We're not so desperate for money that we need to sell ourselves. He can go to Germany or one lf the U.S. brothels for that.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

Actionjax said:


> Be safe. No amount of money is worth a smash and grab. Your dash cam is great but it can easily be removed once a crime has been committed.


Thanks for the concern and compliment!

My car has been broken into on numerous occasions, and people have tried to remove/steal the dashcam. The mounting mechanism is permanent - unless you have specialized tools that require electricity (30mins labor) It is also mounted in such a way that the card hatch is inaccessible unless the whole device is removed. I pull the files from the cam remotely.



LA_Native said:


> How do you know she didn't?


If I'm willing to drive Uber for money, I must be pretty desperate. Right?


----------



## Jason5200

thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have sex with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
> And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
> Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving





thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have sex with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
> And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
> Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving


Sorry you had to experience that, but I think you were awesome in the way you handled it. I would report it to uber though just in case this guy tries to take it to another level with another driver. Its definitely not worth the 90 cents a mile we get here in Tucson to put up with that behavior.


----------



## 58756

thatridesharegirl said:


> I understand the risks of what I might be exposed to. I've been doing this for a minute.
> People hit on me all the time, whatever. Roll on. I would never post that, even though its against Uber's community guidelines.
> 
> The difference is, what this man did is ILLEGAL.
> 
> Check the timestamp on upper left corner 4:36am Monday. Bars close here at 2am.
> 
> Everyone has a price.
> 
> Don't forget a light dusting of STDs.
> 
> 4:30am Monday.
> 
> In OP's area? Girls that don't belong to a house or manager can charge $350 per meet if they market themselves properly and have certain traits.


For a moment there I read that as $350 per MEAT.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

Jason5200 said:


> Sorry you had to experience that, but I think you were awesome in the way you handled it. I would report it to uber though just in case this guy tries to take it to another level with another driver. Its definitely not worth the 90 cents a mile we get here in Tucson to put up with that behavior.


I reported it to Uber. Rohit resolved it.



Ozzyoz said:


> For a moment there I read that as $350 per MEAT.


You wouldn't be wrong...


----------



## Hans GrUber

thatridesharegirl said:


> I understand the risks of what I might be exposed to. I've been doing this for a minute.
> People hit on me all the time, whatever. Roll on. I would never post that, even though its against Uber's community guidelines.
> 
> The difference is, what this man did is ILLEGAL.
> 
> Check the timestamp on upper left corner 4:36am Monday. Bars close here at 2am.
> 
> Everyone has a price.
> 
> Don't forget a light dusting of STDs.
> 
> 4:30am Monday.
> 
> In OP's area? Girls that don't belong to a house or manager can charge $350 per meet if they market themselves properly and have certain traits.


Yeah. 4:30 am... you're gonna get a few drunks.

I'm not going to say that "he never said have sex! He said 'fun'!". The implication was clear, so we will just assume he offered you money for sex clearly. If you're upset because the difference is solely its legality, do you post video and get upset at every underage drunk kid you drive? No. It's not about the legality. It's solely the act.

I understand not appreciating it and it being discomforting, but is there a part of you that maybe feels bad for this guy? He's obviously not a looker or good with women. If the guy were super persistent or rude or threatening, I'd get it a little more... I just feel bad for the guy.

Like you just said, EVERYONE HAS THEIR PRICE. So if he offered more money, while still illegal, it'd be okay, but it's not this time because he lowballed you?

Come on man, cut this creepy and lonely dude a break. Just because he's ugly and didn't have access to the "name your price" tool might not warrant a video that could go so far as to end his career.


----------



## Jason5200

May I ask what type of dash camera you have? I was going to get one soon and after seeing your video I want one quick.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

SurgeWarrior said:


> I wouldn't want you to lose a day's pay on a bogus bill, $20.00 max


Thanks for the concern!
Bogus bills? There's a $5 pen that solves that problem.



mrwy said:


> why blast this guy on a hidden cam though.
> yea he should have tried to come with some game and he is a putz but you know what goes down out here and he did not even go bad.
> 
> dude shot you a 20 and you put him on blast at 100%?


Cam was not hidden, I have signs in the back and front of my car.
What he did is ILLEGAL.


----------



## KD_LA

thatridesharegirl said:


> Rohit resolved it.


One of these days I'd like to see this _mythical all-seeing all-powerful _Rohit! 
(although, my support experience has always been handled from the Philippines)


----------



## thatridesharegirl

Hans GrUber said:


> Yeah. 4:30 am... you're gonna get a few drunks.
> 
> I'm not going to say that "he never said have sex! He said 'fun'!". The implication was clear, so we will just assume he offered you money for sex clearly. If you're upset because the difference is solely its legality, do you post video and get upset at every underage drunk kid you drive? No. It's not about the legality. It's solely the act.
> 
> I understand not appreciating it and it being discomforting, but is there a part of you that maybe feels bad for this guy? He's obviously not a looker or good with women. If the guy were super persistent or rude or threatening, I'd get it a little more... I just feel bad for the guy.
> 
> Like you just said, EVERYONE HAS THEIR PRICE. So if he offered more money, while still illegal, it'd be okay, but it's not this time because he lowballed you?
> 
> Come on man, cut this creepy and lonely dude a break. Just because he's ugly and didn't have access to the "name your price" tool might not warrant a video that could go so far as to end his career.


The point is NOT that it made me uncomfortable. In fact, I've been doing this long enough that the only thing I felt was that I wanted this dude out so I could grab my next fare.

I think you've missed the point.


----------



## Ubering around

If that was me it will end in a bloodbath 
But hey I am 6.4 muscular dude Riders they will not tackle with me


----------



## 58756

thatridesharegirl said:


> I reported it to Uber. Rohit resolved it.
> 
> You wouldn't be wrong...


But did Rohit resolve it for the sake of resolving it or did he actually help you is the question? Those support never do anything for me. They never even got me clean up fee for lady that haf pee on her pants and put a wet stain on my leather.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

Hans GrUber said:


> * is there a part of you that maybe feels bad for this guy? He's obviously not a looker or good with women. If the guy were super persistent or rude or threatening, I'd get it a little more... I just feel bad for the guy.
> Come on man, cut this creepy and lonely dude a break.*


This video presents persistent and pervasive issue that exemplifies how many people in power treat those with less in our society.
As a member of society, each individual gets to decide and dictate what is 'normal' and 'acceptable' behavior.

Clearly you value the privacy of an individual in power.


----------



## RynoHawk

Wasn't me. I was totally not in the Bay Area during that time. 

On a serious note, I'm glad you're okay. I think you handled it well. Priority is to get him out of the car and mission accomplished.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

RynoHawk said:


> Wasn't me. I was totally not in the Bay Area during that time.
> 
> On a serious note, I'm glad you're okay. I think you handled it well. Priority is to get him out of the car and mission accomplished.


Thanks man!


----------



## steveK2016

thatridesharegirl said:


> .Don't forget a light dusting of STDs.


You really think Robert gets laid enough to have an STD?



thatridesharegirl said:


> The difference is, what this man did is ILLEGAL.


Its only illegal if you get caught


----------



## LA_Native

thatridesharegirl said:


> If I'm willing to drive Uber for money, I must be pretty desperate. Right?


I wouldn't know, nor does it matter to me or what I wrote.



thatridesharegirl said:


> This video presents persistent and pervasive issue that exemplifies how many people in power treat those with less in our society....


this nonsense helps to explain the rise of the nonsense on the otherside


----------



## Skorpio

You handled it pretty well..


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate

thatridesharegirl said:


> Thanks for the concern!
> Bogus bills? There's a $5 pen that solves that problem.
> 
> Cam was not hidden, I have signs in the back and front of my car.
> What he did is ILLEGAL.


No. You've got to get them to mention a sex act. We know what he meant but not illegal.


----------



## dirtylee

thatridesharegirl said:


> Knew I forgot a few folks! Thanks for your posts too!


I'd have tried to get you in the sack for FREE. Maybe a bottle of wine & some chocolates.

Seriously, though, you are a cutie & that incident was tame AF.

My incidents with pax have been way more aggressive. Harrasment from both male & females.


----------



## LA_Native

dirtylee said:


> that incident was tame AF.
> 
> My incidents with pax have been way more aggressive. Harrasment from both male & females.


I've had Jehovah's witnesses far more persistent (refuse to immediately leave the property) than that desperate fellow.


----------



## dirtylee

Hans GrUber said:


> most drivers would rather be offered money for sex than deal with the numerous other social infractions drunks are guilty of. If you are a snowflake the late night hours should be avoided.


Haha, I agree. How this even registers just shows some of us live in a different reality.

I'm sure if snowflakes had to deal with some of the aggressive "approaches" that you or I have dealt with; they would melt away.


----------



## KD_LA

thatridesharegirl said:


> This video presents persistent and pervasive issue that exemplifies how many people in power treat those with less in our society.


Even though in this specific case with that creep, you calmly took over, you own the situation, and thankfully YOU were in power!


----------



## Hans GrUber

thatridesharegirl said:


> The point is NOT that it made me uncomfortable. In fact, I've been doing this long enough that the only thing I felt was that I wanted this dude out so I could grab my next fare.
> 
> I think you've missed the point.


Your point was it was illegal. In the same breath you said everyone has their price. This is a clear contradiction and indication of MASSIVE hypocrisy. Huh?

Look, you know WHY prostitution is illegal? Because it supports sex slavery and human trafficking. Not because it makes you feel uncomfortable.

My point here is that this is a "Hey guys, listen to what this jerk pulled last night" kind of deal. This whole American witch hunt thing is so unhealthy and sad. He offered you money for sex and now you want to ruin his life. It's just so messed up... Let's identify and deal with real threats instead of this.


----------



## LA_Native

Behaving within the confines of legality is not the same as behaving within the confines of decency.


----------



## dirtylee

Knowing SF, lily in the police shirt is packing heat. Rohit is already working on the deactivation email.


----------



## Mr Jinx

thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have sex with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
> And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
> Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving


I bet if made a report and gave you a 1 Star uber wouldn't remove it.

I always wondered if that happened to female drivers. Glad you stayed strong. I wonder if he got deactivated.


----------



## Hans GrUber

thatridesharegirl said:


> This video presents persistent and pervasive issue that exemplifies how many people in power treat those with less in our society.
> As a member of society, each individual gets to decide and dictate what is 'normal' and 'acceptable' behavior.
> 
> Clearly you value the privacy of an individual in power.


POWER? You think this is a man exercising his POWER??? What are you smoking! Power is force. He gave the girl an "opportunity", for lack of a better word. She said no. He said okay. He respected she was an individual and had made up her mind. Ugh.

An exhibition of power would have basically been anything where her refusal to have sex would carry a negative ramification that he could inflict.

I swear to god, I hate 2018 so much. It's gonna be so great when this country has a real issue to worry about.

Buzzword buzzword incorrect definition snowflake me2 buzzword wahhhhhh


----------



## NYCFunDriver

For all of the other girls working Uber/Lyft I hope this never happens to you. I was sexually harassed last night and it was the most frightening thing!


----------



## thatridesharegirl

Mr Jinx said:


> I bet if made a report and gave you a 1 Star uber wouldn't remove it.
> 
> I always wondered if that happened to female drivers. Glad you stayed strong. I wonder if he got deactivated.


Happens all the time. If I don't comply with sexual advances, I get 1 star.


----------



## LA_Native

thatridesharegirl said:


> Happens all the time. If I don't comply with sexual advances, I get 1 star.


same for some guys in West Hollywood.

Straight guys don't have the social capital to even hint at saying gays have the power. Lol


----------



## NYCFunDriver

Believe it or not I was 5 starred. If he gave me one I could care less. Ratings mean squat in those situations.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

NYCFunDriver said:


> For all of the other girls working Uber/Lyft I hope this never happens to you. I was sexually harassed last night and it was the most frightening thing!


Hope so too. But you do this long enough and it will.


----------



## dirtylee

thatridesharegirl






How would you handle this?


----------



## NYCFunDriver

My guy was a disgusting fat slob. He was gross!



dirtylee said:


> thatridesharegirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you handle this?


I would've punched him/her. You do what you have to do to survive.


----------



## mrwy

thatridesharegirl said:


> Cam was not hidden, I have signs in the back and front of my car.
> What he did is ILLEGAL.





thatridesharegirl said:


> because the best way to hide this particular cam was to


Im sure "hiding" the cam has many applications but you clearly define it as hidden.


----------



## james725

Finally a thread with a video.. I voted for I'd do Robert for a tip in the app
Considering the 72 cents a mile I get pre tax, pre gas, I would prob do whatever they wanted for around 45 dollars... man or female


----------



## Carlsbad Steve

2Cents said:


> You did nothing wrong here.
> How can you get deactivated? You acted professional and if anything the passenger should be the one at risk for deactivation.
> If fübr doesn't have your back for this, then all drivers should reevaluate their "valued partner" status.


Posting videos of customers have gotten drivers deactivated in the past. Being she's a great example of doing the right thing in this solicitation, I'm sure Uber won't touch her with a ten foot pool. She could post it on social media and make them look bad if they took her out. Great job posting video, you're a hero to many drivers!


----------



## Hans GrUber

dirtylee said:


> thatridesharegirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you handle this?


Yeah. THATS a problem. The guy says no, what, 50x? Good dude.

Sorry, getting offered money for sex is just about the most first world of first world problems.

Sigh.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Hans GrUber said:


> Ugh. Yeah. Let's ruin this fat, ugly guy's life! We should honestly find out where he works and try to get him fired by picketing. That will give us the justice we need!


Why bring his appearance into it, though? That's got nothing to do with it.

As far as picketing his work goes - that would be going too far; I think you are overreacting. A public shaming is more than enough IMO.


----------



## UberBastid

Spyglass67 said:


> I don't think this situation is a joke.


but. you see, it has humor. 
Men have been trying to get into women for thousands and thousands of years.
No force involved; misdemeanor soliciting. 
Pathetic, and a little bit funny.

It's a felony to ask for a bj?
Not yet; but soon.


----------



## Leo.

Hans GrUber said:


> Yeah. THATS a problem. The guy says no, what, 50x? Good dude.
> 
> Sorry, getting offered money for sex is just about the most first world of first world problems.
> 
> Sigh.


According to the YouTube vid she made false charges against him and he lost his cabbie license before proving himself innocent.


----------



## freddieman

Hans GrUber said:


> Yeah. THATS a problem. The guy says no, what, 50x? Good dude.
> 
> Sorry, getting offered money for sex is just about the most first world of first world problems.
> 
> Sigh.


The guy liked it. She is very doable. If this guy wanted her to stop, he would have taken much more assertive measures to boot her out.



Hans GrUber said:


> Yeah. 4:30 am... you're gonna get a few drunks.
> 
> I'm not going to say that "he never said have sex! He said 'fun'!". The implication was clear, so we will just assume he offered you money for sex clearly. If you're upset because the difference is solely its legality, do you post video and get upset at every underage drunk kid you drive? No. It's not about the legality. It's solely the act.
> 
> I understand not appreciating it and it being discomforting, but is there a part of you that maybe feels bad for this guy? He's obviously not a looker or good with women. If the guy were super persistent or rude or threatening, I'd get it a little more... I just feel bad for the guy.
> 
> Like you just said, EVERYONE HAS THEIR PRICE. So if he offered more money, while still illegal, it'd be okay, but it's not this time because he lowballed you?
> 
> Come on man, cut this creepy and lonely dude a break. Just because he's ugly and didn't have access to the "name your price" tool might not warrant a video that could go so far as to end his career.


Very good point. He never said the word sex...just fun. Plus she accepted his $20 tip. We don't know what conversation went on before this.


----------



## UberBastid

freddieman said:


> The guy liked it. She is very doable. If this guy wanted her to stop, he would have taken much more assertive measures to boot her out.
> 
> Very good point. He never said the word sex...just fun. Plus she accepted his $20 tip. We don't know what conversation went on before this.


or after.


----------



## bm1320

Take the $500, go inside, call the police, and jump on the #metoo bandwagon. Profit and integrity secured.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

1.5xorbust said:


> I think you're safe. Thanks for sharing. I would take a pass on Robert. Now I'll know what to do if confronted with the same situation.


Oh my god..that was my brother...


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Oh my god..that was my brother...


Yeah I see the strong resemblance. You better make sure you have an alibi.


----------



## Carlsbad Steve

Lesson be learned by this video of the taxi driver being solicited by his sexy customer, don't tease women and then reject them. They will make you pay, lol!


Leo. said:


> According to the YouTube vid she made false charges against him and he lost his cabbie license before proving himself innocent.


on


----------



## Pawtism

Sorry I'm so late (been sick) but kudos to you for how well you handled that. I'm not sure who I feel more sorry for, you for having to have had to endure that, or him for being so pathetic that he offered it. Either way, well done on handling it.


----------



## macinmn

NYCFunDriver said:


> For all of the other girls drivers working Uber/Lyft I hope this never happens to you. I was sexually harassed last night and it was the most frightening thing!


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Direwolfismyspiritanimal

You handled this situation very well! 
I have also been offered money for sex while driving, $200 a piece for 3 skinheads to get a blowy. I laughed and said no way. They apologized so I was going to continue to their drop off point which was only 6-7 minute drive away. Once they started heiling Hitler, I kicked them out.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

thatridesharegirl said:


> deescalate the situation


Strength and grace... that is you!


----------



## KellyC

thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have sex with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
> And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
> Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving


Wow, you really handled that well. Uber better not deactivate *you* for that!


----------



## BurgerTiime

Carlsbad Steve said:


> Posting videos of customers have gotten drivers deactivated in the past. Being she's a great example of doing the right thing in this solicitation, I'm sure Uber won't touch her with a ten foot pool. She could post it on social media and make them look bad if they took her out. Great job posting video, you're a hero to many drivers!


This could actually get her in trouble. The title needs to be changed or he could sue for defamation. He implied to hang out with her which could be interpreted to many things.
He never said "sex" or have "sexual relations" or "intercourse".
Paying someone for their time is not illegal. They're called escorts. Is it inconsiderate and rude? To many, yes. He offered money for her company. Many drivers do that without being offered money. Some drivers have had sex with their passengers. It happens. You could interpret offering cash was a nice gesture. He could argue he didn't want her missing out on a night of working so he paid her for potential lost income and just wanted some company.
But titling the video "passenger offers me $500 for sex" could be a legal battle she may not wanna go down.
Remember the Taco Bell executive that sued his driver for posting the assult? She really should cover her ass here and change the title and poll. Just saying. If he does have a lot of money this could ruin her financially. Hiring a lawyer won't be cheap and I highly doubt Uber will provide her one. They consider you an independent contractor and distance themselves from any and all legal matters that involve drivers.

Oh wow you're also in California where you must post signs of recordings and are not allowed to post online recordings of customers without permission. This could get ugly. *dont shoot the messenger here. Just seeing a lot of legal issues.


----------



## Leo.

Direwolfismyspiritanimal said:


> You handled this situation very well!
> I have also been offered money for sex while driving, $200 a piece for 3 skinheads to get a blowy. I laughed and said no way. They apologized so I was going to continue to their drop off point which was only 6-7 minute drive away. Once they started heiling Hitler, I kicked them out.


And this happened in Seattle?


----------



## Transporter_011

thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have sex with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
> And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
> Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving


I often feel really disgusted when women approach me at the bar and ask me which hotel room I'm staying in or what part of town I live in. It's kind of rude and I often feel like all they care about is money and not my feelings.


----------



## Direwolfismyspiritanimal

Leo. said:


> And this happened in Seattle?


Yes. They were from a city south of Seattle but the incident did happen in Seattle.


----------



## crowuber

I got sick just watching him, I'm so sorry you have to put up with this kinda crap. I have to put up with a lot of hell too, I had a homosexual man offer me services a few weeks ago. This job isn't worth all this for less than minimum wage. I know you and I will find MUCH better employment in the very near future!


----------



## Martin Kodiak

KD_LA said:


> By the way, see his face... looks like he's already had one beating, he's just asking for another!
> 
> View attachment 217557


It's probably his "thing" Lots of people have lots of "Things" Doing this will get you socked in the face fairly often. Don't even need a win to appreciate the pain of this failure.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Direwolfismyspiritanimal said:


> I have also been offered money for sex while driving, $200 a piece for 3 skinheads to get a blowy. I laughed and said no way. They apologized so I was going to continue to their drop off point which was only 6-7 minute drive away. Once they started heiling Hitler, I kicked them out.


Rule #1 - _never _pick up Uber employees.


----------



## Martin Kodiak

Direwolfismyspiritanimal said:


> Yes. They were from a city south of Seattle but the incident did happen in Seattle.


I wonder if it was Nightwatch?


----------



## sellkatsell44

There’s something about this that bugs me so much.

Not that it’s any better coming from someone who looks normal (not even going for cute, hot, or drop dead gorgeous) but someone whose 1) that, and old, thinks they have a shot just because he has $500 (big whoopie doo). Although he’s creepy, from non creepy boss I have gotten half his earnings at the casino. Usually he wins $2k-$3k. That’s our version of OT. But usually I would just be shopping around while he’s gambling so technically it’s free money.

2) the fact that that would be “the greatest compliment”. ha.

3) He’s tripping.

At least he was polite and didn’t call you a ***** when you turned him down.


----------



## evad77

You handled that awkward situation perfectly!


----------



## Misaelz28

I'll pass


----------



## hanging in there

KD_LA said:


> Should I be surprised (or shocked?) that 40% of the response so far is YES?


Well over half are saying "yes" in one form or another. That is really surprising to me. The one big problem with this survey is that we don't know how many females vs male responses there are. On the other hand, does it really matter? The question was, not whether you would give it up for a pax of the opposite sex, but for that pax. Would I take $500 for a proposition by a hot chick pax? Hmmmm. But for Robert? Not for a promise of the keys to Amazon.com itself.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

20 bucks tip is having money in SF?

I thought 20 bucks was a bit over min wage per hour, here in South Florida (where min wage is 7 bucks), people who want to make those moves tip 40 bucks before they even ask.

But yeah, this shows how desperate the pax think we are for money, shit, you are ubering, right?


----------



## mjyousse

This guy is a pig and an ahole for reals. I mean you told him no multiples times and then he apologizes then continue, for real? You seriouslt handled it quite well tho.


Goduckies said:


> Ive had that happen except for free when I pick up at the castro....


Damn and I thought I was the only one who was having hard time with the castro lmao


----------



## Goduckies

Yeah, they love me had a guy insist on sucking me off... i told him no, and had to tell him a few times to get the f!ck out of my car!


----------



## Michael1230nj

thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have sex with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
> And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
> Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving


Reminds me of the line from Animal House. Fat Drunk and Stupid is no way to go through Life.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

jgiun1 said:


> Real good video....that guy seemed like a creeper. He does look like it could of been a quick 500 though, if not tied up and used all weekend like a sex toy.


maybe tie him up and shuffle with the $500 LOL


----------



## HotUberMess

On the scale of abhorrent things that pax have said to me, this would only rank a 3. Probably the worst would be the drunk investment bankers who were going tk a strip club and joking about anally raping me the whole way. I've had pax touch my face and neck. I've had pax discussing violent criminal behavior with another pax.


Misunderstood Pirate said:


> He never mentioned sex. Having fun can be anything. It's inappropriate. But not illegal.
> Great way to handle it.


He doesn't have to mention sex for it to be illegal. There just has to be the implication of sex that most people would understand.


----------



## Pawtism

BurgerTiime said:


> This could actually get her in trouble. The title needs to be changed or he could sue for defamation. He implied to hang out with her which could be interpreted to many things.
> He never said "sex" or have "sexual relations" or "intercourse".
> Paying someone for their time is not illegal. They're called escorts. Is it inconsiderate and rude? To many, yes. He offered money for her company. Many drivers do that without being offered money. Some drivers have had sex with their passengers. It happens. You could interpret offering cash was a nice gesture. He could argue he didn't want her missing out on a night of working so he paid her for potential lost income and just wanted some company.
> But titling the video "passenger offers me $500 for sex" could be a legal battle she may not wanna go down.
> Remember the Taco Bell executive that sued his driver for posting the assult? She really should cover her ass here and change the title and poll. Just saying. If he does have a lot of money this could ruin her financially. Hiring a lawyer won't be cheap and I highly doubt Uber will provide her one. They consider you an independent contractor and distance themselves from any and all legal matters that involve drivers.
> 
> Oh wow you're also in California where you must post signs of recordings and are not allowed to post online recordings of customers without permission. This could get ugly. *dont shoot the messenger here. Just seeing a lot of legal issues.


She said she did have the signs posted (she seems aware that she's required to, and I don't think she'd lie about that, but it would be on him to prove she didn't have them). As for posting it (having the signs alone would likely be enough), in most two party states (including Cali), you can record the commission of a crime (which she, I, and several other viewers likely believe this was). For a conviction, you're right that there would probably need a more substantially direct offer, but to justify recording and posting it, the implication is enough. As for the title, it's only libel (slander in print) if she's saying something she doesn't believe is true (and/or wouldn't have a reasonable reason for backing up what she's saying). After seeing this video, I would concur with her assumptions (as I'm sure many others would too), so I think it's safe to say she has a reasonable suspicion that what her title states is true. So I'm pretty sure she's good. 

I do appreciate people thinking about possible legalities of things, so I do want to make it clear I'm not replying to you in any negative fashion, it's great that you're thinking about stuff (please keep doing that). I just wanted to "set the record straight" in case anyone else was wondering (or if she was wondering) about it.


----------



## mrwy

Pawtism said:


> She said she did have the signs posted (she seems aware that she's required to, and I don't think she'd lie about that, but it would be on him to prove she didn't have them). As for posting it (having the signs alone would likely be enough), in most two party states (including Cali), you can record the commission of a crime (which she, I, and several other viewers likely believe this was). For a conviction, you're right that there would probably need a more substantially direct offer, but to justify recording and posting it, the implication is enough. As for the title, it's only libel (slander in print) if she's saying something she doesn't believe is true (and/or wouldn't have a reasonable reason for backing up what she's saying). After seeing this video, I would concur with her assumptions (as I'm sure many others would too), so I think it's safe to say she has a reasonable suspicion that what her title states is true. So I'm pretty sure she's good.
> 
> I do appreciate people thinking about possible legalities of things, so I do want to make it clear I'm not replying to you in any negative fashion, it's great that you're thinking about stuff (please keep doing that). I just wanted to "set the record straight" in case anyone else was wondering (or if she was wondering) about it.


I was already about done with this thread before it was moved out of the SF board but you brought up some points.

I have no practical knowledge of laws concerning privacy and hidden cams but she clearly states that the camera was hidden and I don't see any notices in the view of camera proving otherwise.

Second, you mentioned you can record a crime, again, I don't have any formal training but this was a continual recording and not for the purpose of recording a crime.

Next, you can certainly speculate he offered to pay her for sex, but he actually didn't.

Also, in the video you could argue that if she thought he was asking to pay for sex that she began to barter with him when she asked "how much?"

Telling the story here would be much better than having that video, having that guys face on blast does no good except for getting some clicks and overall it seems dishonest.

At least pick a truley dispicable guy. This dude may be one but he did not act like one.

It would be curious to see this go to litigation.


----------



## DelaJoe

Not surprised...you are very attractive. A drunk guy and an attractive Uber female driver...what do you think is going to happen? This is one way police catch men paying for prostitutes by dressing up female officers in sexy clothes and makeup. Kudos for the camera but in a way I think you had it coming. I don't think this is a save career choice for young and attractive women. You end up driving in some pretty nasty areas of the city and in the wee hours of the morning. Be careful.


----------



## UbingInLA

Oh, now I get Uber's _"Get Your Side Hustle On"_ commercials.

They show women paying for vacations with their kids and stuff... _simply driving for Uber doesn't pay for that._

How long till Uber charges _up front pricing _for extra services? They'll do anything to profit off of us.

edit: That video made my skin crawl. I felt for your safety. You probably should have pepper sprayed him.


----------



## Pawtism

mrwy said:


> I was already about done with this thread before it was moved out of the SF board but you brought up some points.
> 
> I have no practical knowledge of laws concerning privacy and hidden cams but she clearly states that the camera was hidden and I don't see any notices in the view of camera proving otherwise.
> 
> Second, you mentioned you can record a crime, again, I don't have any formal training but this was a continual recording and not for the purpose of recording a crime.
> 
> Next, you can certainly speculate he offered to pay her for sex, but he actually didn't.
> 
> Also, in the video you could argue that if she thought he was asking to pay for sex that she began to barter with him when she asked "how much?"
> 
> Telling the story here would be much better than having that video, having that guys face on blast does no good except for getting some clicks and overall it seems dishonest.
> 
> At least pick a truley dispicable guy. This dude may be one but he did not act like one.
> 
> It would be curious to see this go to litigation.





thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have sex with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.


The notices don't have to be in view of the camera, they just have to be clearly posted somewhere in the vehicle that would be visible from the passenger area. I wouldn't have a clue where she puts hers (maybe ask her if you really want to know). She's stated that she has them, so anyone wanting to claim she didn't would have to be the ones to prove she didn't.

The notices are likely enough for the actual recording. I mention the commission of a crime part, as it covers her posting it without consent (even though the notices alone would probably accomplish that, but again, I don't know what her notice actually says), and to also inform those who don't know, that even in a two party state, that if you are committing (or people can reasonably believe you might be committing a crime), consent or no consent they can (and likely will) record you.

The problem with telling the story without the video is that at least one person would outright accuse her of lying, at least one other would say she was exaggerating, at least one other would say she hinted at it first and that's where he got the idea, etc.. Video doesn't lie.


----------



## macinmn

HotUberMess said:


> He doesn't have to mention sex for it to be illegal.


If by 'illegal' we're still talking about charging and convicting someone over the evidence of a criminal act, I think it does.


----------



## macinmn

Pawtism said:


> The notices don't have to be in view of the camera, they just have to be clearly posted somewhere in the vehicle that would be visible from the passenger area. I wouldn't have a clue where she puts hers (maybe ask her if you really want to know). She's stated that she has them, so anyone wanting to claim she didn't would have to be the ones to prove she didn't.


So there seems to be two issues with this 'sign' we don't know if/where/how is displayed. My personal feeling based on probability only-- For him: the video is not usable to charge him with anything as the notice is likely not legible at the distance he sits, and/or is not illuminated sufficiently for night driving. ie. need proof sign is noticeable/readable, that's certainly lacking, no criminal case For her: she's likely not going to be charged with anything and with no evidence to the contrary her statement she has signs is likely enough for any criminal defense relating to potential illegal recording. So no criminal issues really (in my opinion anyway).
Civil issues? The bar is certainly lower. Well, possibly her claiming he made her uncomfortable, but as she states {paraphrasing} she has done this a long time and has gotten used to dealing with situations. So there's a history of exposure and has decided to continue to put herself in similar situations. I'm not saying this situation was either proper or justified by that. The point made previously that she calmly inquires how much the tip will be for, and later seems to ask what the $500 requires her to do ('for what?'), I can't imagine helps support a claim of disgust. The other issue of slander from her towards him is an open risk that's been discussed already, but the potential defamation as this teeters on going viral along with the facts nothing was explicitly stated and there are other drivers who have claimed to have accepted offers to do fun non-sexual things is a huge boon for such a case to be made I think.


----------



## steveK2016

Pawtism said:


> The notices don't have to be in view of the camera, they just have to be clearly posted somewhere in the vehicle that would be visible from the passenger area. I wouldn't have a clue where she puts hers (maybe ask her if you really want to know). She's stated that she has them, so anyone wanting to claim she didn't would have to be the ones to prove she didn't.
> 
> The notices are likely enough for the actual recording. I mention the commission of a crime part, as it covers her posting it without consent (even though the notices alone would probably accomplish that, but again, I don't know what her notice actually says), and to also inform those who don't know, that even in a two party state, that if you are committing (or people can reasonably believe you might be committing a crime), consent or no consent they can (and likely will) record you.
> 
> The problem with telling the story without the video is that at least one person would outright accuse her of lying, at least one other would say she was exaggerating, at least one other would say she hinted at it first and that's where he got the idea, etc.. Video doesn't lie.


The issue is that you can record a crime to provide evident to police. She didnt do that. I doubt police were notified. Rather, she posted it on YouTube.

California is highly litigous and is not opposed to siding with criminals if a law is violated against them, even in the commission of a crime.

Posting his likeness with the intent to defame may cause issues if be catches wind of the video.


----------



## Karen Stein

There are some four-letter words that describe actions I'd suggest for the creep. Walk. Jump. Bail. 

In any venture there are well established venues where the welfare of all is protected. Only a fool plays outside of the playground.

Adult films, Nevada "ranches," and marriage are legit ways to parlay passion for profit.

Inside an Uber? You'd do better with the cleaning fee.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh

thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have sex with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
> And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
> Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving


*This just proves it's getting rough out there for escorts and john's ever since craig was forced to remove the hookup sections of craigslist:*

Missed Connections: Craigslist Drops Personal Ads Because of Sex Trafficking Bill
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/23/business/craigslist-personals-trafficking-bill.html


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Honestly, I don't care if I get offered money for sex so long as they aren't threatening and give me a $20 tip. But then all pax are ******s until proven otherwise in my view.


----------



## Martin Kodiak

hanging in there said:


> Well over half are saying "yes" in one form or another. That is really surprising to me. The one big problem with this survey is that we don't know how many females vs male responses there are. On the other hand, does it really matter? The question was, not whether you would give it up for a pax of the opposite sex, but for that pax. Would I take $500 for a proposition by a hot chick pax? Hmmmm. But for Robert? Not for a promise of the keys to Amazon.com itself.


Not at all! $500 is my going hourly rate for SW, though I am a specialist. I would have introduced him to Rooster before stuffing a bowling pin up his bass.


----------



## BurgerTiime

Title changed to "fun" lol the site is covering its ass! #smart


----------



## Cou-ber

AceManShow said:


> That happens to me from time to time. I get proposals from rich gay guys when I'm driving. I know how it feels..


Well, tbh, no, not really, you don't and I don't mean this in a catty, *****y way because I see why you might think you do get it for one sliver of a shared nanosecond of an occurance but it is so. Much. Bigger. Than just that weensy blip. To be real.


----------



## BurgerTiime

HotUberMess said:


> On the scale of abhorrent things that pax have said to me, this would only rank a 3. Probably the worst would be the drunk investment bankers who were going tk a strip club and joking about anally raping me the whole way. I've had pax touch my face and neck. I've had pax discussing violent criminal behavior with another pax.
> 
> He doesn't have to mention sex for it to be illegal. There just has to be the implication of sex that most people would understand.


That's actually not correct. Sexual activity would have to be suggested. Ever seen Dateline? They must get you to acknowledge age, what their intentions are and usualy also make them bring something of sexual in nature. In the court of law it's beyond a reasonable doubt not "implied doubt". Hard eveidence or it's not immiscible as evidence. Yes I've studied in criminal justice.


----------



## steveK2016

BurgerTiime said:


> Title changed to "fun" lol the site is covering its ass! #smart


Doesnt matter. Her thread still says it and theres 16 pages of hate and defamation against Robert that the OP initiated.


----------



## macinmn

BurgerTiime said:


> Title changed to "fun" lol the site is covering its ass! #smart


noticed that also


----------



## steveK2016

macinmn said:


> noticed that also


It's the OP because the youtube video title was changed too


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

He probably meant fun as in playing doctor or something, maybe have OP dress like a 1950's mom and him as a baby, role play for a bit with a pacifier here and a bottle of formula there, no harm done.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> He probably meant fun as in playing doctor or something, maybe have OP dress like a 1950's mom and him as a baby, role play for a bit with a pacifier here and a bottle of formula there, no harm done.


Fun means playing video games, everyone knows this!


----------



## Doccy

Your profile picture is misleading girl


----------



## Martin Kodiak

Doccy said:


> Your profile picture is misleading girl


I think yours is too!


----------



## Doccy

Martin Kodiak said:


> I think yours is too!


That's actually my passport photo


----------



## LA_Native

Out of the two parties involved in this, only one seems to have violated CA law.

"Libel is a false and unprivileged publication by writing, printing, picture, effigy, or other fixed representation to the eye, which exposes any person to hatred, contempt, ridicule, or obloquy, or which causes him to be shunned or avoided, or which has a tendency to injure him in his occupation."

However belatedly, the false statement was removed.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Doccy said:


> Your profile picture is misleading girl


You mean make up versus no make up?

I usually am no make up but sometimes I like to throw on mascara, shadow and a bit of lipstick...nothing contouring but definitely different from my naked face.


----------



## BurgerTiime

steveK2016 said:


> Doesnt matter. Her thread still says it and theres 16 pages of hate and defamation against Robert that the OP initiated.


I think the YouTube video bears much more than this site. Far more.


----------



## HotUberMess

steveK2016 said:


> Doesnt matter. Her thread still says it and theres 16 pages of hate and defamation against Robert that the OP initiated.


It's not "defamation" until Robert proves it is in court. To do that he has to prove he lost social standing because she lied.

We all know what he was up to, and the burden of proof is on him. No jury is going to convict her.


----------



## Martin Kodiak

Every news station posts photos of prominent John's on THIER news programming. There is no defamation here, just outting a perv. She has every right to recount her own experiences without editing them.

All these amateur lawyers saying amateur Lawyer things


----------



## LA_Native

All these amateur lawyers ignoring the fact that _he _never once said "sex."


----------



## UbingInLA

LA_Native said:


> All these amateur lawyers ignoring the fact that _he _never once said "sex."


Forget him... Uber should be held liable for putting perps with bad intentions in our cars.


----------



## LA_Native

UbingInLA said:


> Forget him... Uber should be held liable for putting perps with bad intentions in our cars.


Not really sure that Uber can be reasonably expected to know a passenger's intent (other than to be transported) when ordering a ride.


----------



## Uberfunitis

LA_Native said:


> All these amateur lawyers ignoring the fact that _he _never once said "sex."


He was just lonely and wanted her to come up and play his PS4 or a nice card game...... he never did say what the fun was.


----------



## ninja warrior

Uberfunitis said:


> He was just lonely and wanted her to come up and play his PS4 or a nice card game...... he never did say what the fun was.


It could have been Fifty shades "fun" or English tea and crumpets "fun". Only one way to find out.


----------



## UbingInLA

He probably just wanted some S&M. I mean, he entered your car at 4am with a fresh shiner.

Lots of paxholes deserve to be spanked, tied up, whipped and pee'd on. He was gonna pay you for it.


----------



## Hail Macbeth

Rideshare GIRL? Not likely! That's some photoshop wizardry. 

You are one of Tedgey's many aliases getting feisty with 3-D mapping. I'll believe a girl works rideshare when I see it!


----------



## mkxr

Hans GrUber said:


> Yeah. 4:30 am... you're gonna get a few drunks.
> 
> I'm not going to say that "he never said have sex! He said 'fun'!". The implication was clear, so we will just assume he offered you money for sex clearly. If you're upset because the difference is solely its legality, do you post video and get upset at every underage drunk kid you drive? No. It's not about the legality. It's solely the act.
> 
> I understand not appreciating it and it being discomforting, but is there a part of you that maybe feels bad for this guy? He's obviously not a looker or good with women. If the guy were super persistent or rude or threatening, I'd get it a little more... I just feel bad for the guy.
> 
> Like you just said, EVERYONE HAS THEIR PRICE. So if he offered more money, while still illegal, it'd be okay, but it's not this time because he lowballed you?
> 
> Come on man, cut this creepy and lonely dude a break. Just because he's ugly and didn't have access to the "name your price" tool might not warrant a video that could go so far as to end his career.


Reporting to uber is one thing, trying to get some internet justice for what he did is another. Internet justice can be a dangerous thing, is not that simple to just brush off posting a video online. 
How would you feel if the guy lost his job, and then started robbing people for money? or maybe someone takes out some vigilante justice on him and badly injures him or worse? There are many stories about things like that going horribly wrong.

I'm with you here that the OP clearly felt offended by the low price he offered, and not the illegality of the offer, making this internet justice agenda a bit hypocritical


----------



## Hail Macbeth

I think what he did was inappropriate, but he wasn't aggressive about it and he did it at the end of the ride, and he did apologize. 

I don't think he should suffer any particular consequence for it. I've been propositioned myself numerous times in the car, by men and women, and I wouldn't have been any more or less offended if they'd offered money. As long as they take no for an answer and GTFO. I get that for women it's different, but I don't hate the dude. He just got out of line.


----------



## pismire

Have you ever seen a nothingburger? If not, watch this video for the textbook version. So what if the guy offered money for fun. He’s a creep yes, but he never touched her, so at least he had the decency to do that. This is nothing more than a weak pick up line. 

No doubt countless woman are actually assulted in some way everyday in this job, this is nothing more than a ackwardly creepy moment caught on tape. There are far worse stories on here that are way more feature worthy, that never get featured.


----------



## LA_Native

Did anyone notice that her looking distressed? 

Yeah, neither did. I.


----------



## mkxr

UberBeamer said:


> I'm of the mindset that people should be accountable for their actions. If he thinks it's OK to go around offering drivers money for "fun" then he should be OK with having his stupid mug plastered all over YouTube doing it. Own your actions people. Don't want to get outed then don't do stupid shit. It's a brave new world.


You honestly haven't done a single thing your whole life you wouldn't want plastered on YouTube?


----------



## KellyC

hanging in there said:


> Well over half are saying "yes" in one form or another. That is really surprising to me. The one big problem with this survey is that we don't know how many females vs male responses there are. On the other hand, does it really matter? The question was, not whether you would give it up for a pax of the opposite sex, but for that pax. Would I take $500 for a proposition by a hot chick pax? Hmmmm. But for Robert? Not for a promise of the keys to Amazon.com itself.


All the ones saying yes are straight guys. 

Are they disgusted at the thought? Yes. Would they do it anyway for money? Also yes.


----------



## mkxr

UberBeamer said:


> Nope. Nothing like this. Anything I've done might be slightly embarrassing, but certainly wouldn't endanger my relationships with those close to me (family, friends, employer) or change their overall opinion of me if they saw it. It might suck, but I'd own it as my action, laugh it off and get over it.
> 
> It's called having strength of character which is apparently a rare thing these days. Not so surprising when we have a shining example for the lack of it voted into the White House.


I'm glad I visited DC before, it seems ruined now.
What if something you did, and laughed off, someone else found appalling and plastered online?
I think my point is, that if someone feels someone else did something illegal, then you go to the police, not the internet. On the internet, a simple accusation can ruin your life. I think there is a reason the OP changed her thread title, after one of the mods brought up the idea of being sued for libel.


----------



## HotUberMess

There seems to be some confusion and I think people are getting tripped up in the difference between civil and criminal cases..

The act of solicitation of prostitution is a criminal charge. It's a weak case here, because he only mentions having fun. But it's still illegal even if he doesn't say it if there's the understanding that he meant sex.

But defamation is a separate civil case, and Robert would have to sue the driver in court and prove several things: 1. That she lied, 2. That she published that lie widely enough for his social and family circles to have noticed the video and YouTube may count for that but this forum will not. No one reads these things outside of the driving community. 3. He needs to prove she ruined him socially and financially with this lie. He has to show things like he was fired from his job or kicked out of his church because of the lie.



mkxr said:


> You honestly haven't done a single thing your whole life you wouldn't want plastered on YouTube?


I don't think me smoking weed in college is on the same level as this


----------



## LA_Native

mkxr said:


> You honestly haven't done a single thing your whole life you wouldn't want plastered on YouTube?


Yeah, my BS meter went crazy at that too. lol


----------



## Pawtism

For the record, there definitely isn't enough on this video to convict him (criminal law isn't even my thing, but yeah, definitely not). That was never my point. As for the title change, it was probably a good idea, but still didn't rise to the level of "libel" even the way it was. She wasn't the only one who interpreted it that way, many reasonable people did, so she'd meet the burden that a reasonable person could have interpreted it that way. What you can't do is say "have a sandwich meant... I'm going to go smoke some crack". No reasonable person is going to make that jump in most situations (unless there is a lot of winking and pointing at a crack pipe involved or something). Everything is situational.

As for posting the video, she doesn't even need the crime angle, as long as she has some posted signs, she's good. Only she and he know for sure if there were signs posted, but they are the only two who need to know right now anyway (I have no reason to suspect there weren't). And as for people defending this loser, I'm a little disappointed in my fellow community members. We see a video of some dudes well, if you've seen the "Really?" thread, then you know what, and if you haven't, I'll spare you details. Anyway, that driver wasn't even directly propositioned or anything, and no one jumped on his case about posting the video, but here we have a woman who is being directly propositioned (I'll add "allegedly" to sooth the masses, but will publicly state that I believe it to be true, and I'm not worried about libel because it's a reasonable conclusion given the conversation), is getting lambasted for posting the video? Doesn't the feelings of this woman, who was propositioned without provocation, count at least as much, if not more than the fool who propositioned her? We all have to deal with crappy pax, but when it rises to an unacceptable level, such as this (she was clearly uncomfortable about it), we have every right to post the video and shame them back into proper behavior.

I hope he does see this video, and then thinks twice about making another female driver that uncomfortable again. Her job is to drive him safely home, no more, no less.


----------



## pismire

KellyC said:


> All the ones saying yes are straight guys.
> 
> Are they disgusted at the thought? Yes. Would they do it anyway for money? Also yes.


$20 is $20


----------



## KellyC

pismire said:


> $20 is $20


----------



## mkxr

UberBeamer said:


> That's the truth.


UberBeamer 2020, you got my vote


----------



## Furies

What was the fare for the ride?


----------



## UberBastid

thatridesharegirl said:


> Thanks for the concern!
> Bogus bills? There's a $5 pen that solves that problem.
> 
> Cam was not hidden, I have signs in the back and front of my car.
> What he did is ILLEGAL.


I sure hope that you stay as Lilly white as you appear to be.
I wish I was as perfect as you.

Nobody likes a snitch.
Don't let your "friends" find out.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

DelaJoe said:


> *I think you had it coming. I don't think this is a save career choice for young and attractive women. *


----------



## UberBastid

Pawtism said:


> I hope he does see this video, and then thinks twice about making another female driver that uncomfortable again. Her job is to drive him safely home, no more, no less.


But, how would he know if she was open for some fun, if he didn't ask?
Aren't we SUPPOSED to ask?
We can't ASK any more?


----------



## mrwy

UberBeamer said:


> I'm of the mindset that people should be accountable for their actions. If he thinks it's OK to go around offering drivers money for "fun" then he should be OK with having his stupid mug plastered all over YouTube doing it. Own your actions people. Don't want to get outed then don't do stupid shit. It's a brave new world.


What you are saying is what most of conversation is about but I will content with a few points.

You want be people to be accountable for their actions, most would agree. The problem is determining what was the action and what would be proper accountability for the action.

A huge modifier for me is the hidden cam. Not so much that she claims she has signs posted somewhere but for the fact that I don't think he knew he was being recorded. When reviewing the part of the video that is available and under the presumption that the guy does not know he is being recorded (based on his actions) he merely inquired of availability. Just with my time driving uber and being a fly on the wall this type of inquiry has limitless applications.

But what I really wanted to content with from your stance of accountability for "actions" although it is still heavily based on an issue of privacy is that people say things in private all of the time under the pretense that the person they are talking to is able to understand them (in summation of complex interpersonal communication).

The position of holding someone accountable for something is the crux not the answer. There is nothing brave or new here. There are countless interactions between two people or groups recorded or not of people living life that are much rawer then this.

Not to dismiss the fact that no person (woman in particular) should be in a position that they feel threatened or harassed. However, a person that is offended because they feel that an offer was beneath them is not the same as being offended because there was an offer and that is also not the same as being threated or harassed in whole.

Not saying that it is appropriate for anyone to be put in such a position and I can imagen the overflow of being regularly put in such a position. Also, I am not speculating on the OP's state of mind but just responding to the general things people have said.

I don't think this is video is a good example of the hardship a woman faces nor do I think it brings to light much of anything of essence.


----------



## Martin Kodiak

Hail Macbeth said:


> I think what he did was inappropriate, but he wasn't aggressive about it and he did it at the end of the ride, and he did apologize.
> 
> I don't think he should suffer any particular consequence for it. I've been propositioned myself numerous times in the car, by men and women, and I wouldn't have been any more or less offended if they'd offered money. As long as they take no for an answer and GTFO. I get that for women it's different, but I don't hate the dude. He just got out of line.


I agree! A good solid sock in the nose is all he deserves. Say something like that to my wife and you will get a lot more than a bloody nose.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

UberBastid said:


> But, how would he know if she was open for some fun, if he didn't ask?
> Aren't we SUPPOSED to ask?
> We can't ASK any more?


I'm not at a bar. I'm not at the grocery store. I'm doing my job. A job contract with Uber and the rider.
And according to Uber's 'Legal' section on 'Community Guidelines': no you're not supposed to ask.

"Physical contact with the driver or fellow riders. As our community guidelines make clear, you shouldn't touch or flirt with other people in the car. As a reminder, Uber has a no sex rule. That's no sexual conduct with drivers or fellow riders, no matter what."

Furthermore: In the 'Legal' section on rider 'Terms of Service':
"You may not in your access or use of the Services cause _*nuisance, annoyance,*_ inconvenience, or property damage, whether to the Third Party Provider or any other party."


----------



## Cuponoodles

Miss very good job.


----------



## Pax Collector

thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have sex with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
> And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
> Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving


California penal code 647(A)(1). I say get this creep prosecuted before the statute of limitations runs out.


----------



## LA_Native

Uberfunitis said:


> He was just lonely and wanted her to come up and play his PS4 or a nice card game...... he never did say what the fun was.


Well, I'll defer to your obvious expertise on loneliness.


----------



## Uberfunitis

LA_Native said:


> Well, I'll defer to your obvious expertise on loneliness.


I am not lonely though, I have all my family here!


----------



## mkxr

If uber took their "nuisance and annoyance" seriously, half of the riders would be banned.


----------



## DelaJoe

The guy says come on up to the house where we can have some fun. I have $500 up there. So he is offering you $500 to have some fun. He wasn't being nasty about it. He never laid a hand on you. He didn't seem threatening. In fact he seemed very polite. I would have never posted the video on the internet. This is why I don't have cameras in the car. You were polite the entire time. You did not get upset. You kept the $20 tip.

I have heard much worse in bars where guys proposition girls all the time. They start buying the girls drinks and before you know it have spent $100 or more on drinks. They start grabbing and touching the girls. Then they expect something in return.

To me you could have shut it all down with one line..."Sir, I am happily married with children." He also could have asked you up to his place without the money. Anyways the whole thing has now been overblown. The guy looked a bit drunk or drugged. I just hope his career and family was not destroyed because of this exchange.

I will also repeat after watching the video...someone with your attractive looks should not be driving men around late at night. It is not safe.


----------



## Pawtism

UberBastid said:


> But, how would he know if she was open for some fun, if he didn't ask?
> Aren't we SUPPOSED to ask?
> We can't ASK any more?


I don't think him asking if she was interested in going up to his place is what made her as uncomfortable as the suggestion of 500 bucks for it. To be clear, I'm not suggesting that asking every female driver if she wants to come hang out with you is really OK, but I suspect they are more used to that than they are to the suggestion of 500 bucks for "fun". That's just insulting. Not to mention, I'm Asperger's (well known for my inability to properly read social cues), and even I could see that she wasn't being flirty or interested in him. If she had been flirty or showed some kind of interest in him, asking her up (minus the money offer) might have been a normal response. I think it was mostly money offer (insinuating that she's effectively a prostitute) that was the most insulting part of it. Being a guy, maybe I'm off base on that (ladies, if I am, please feel free to call me out on it).


----------



## Karen Stein

Parse it as you wish, there are plenty of ladies who've been prosecuted for simply taking part in the discussion.

Entrapment? Nope. The sting is simply providing an opportunity for someone to break the law.

Say she goes to the room and he stiffs her. Charges? Courts won't enforce an illegal contract, and she'll get laughed out of the police station.

A note to the ladies out there: I've known plenty of working girls. The girls are fine folks. Their customers are another story. Strange guys with head problems and a very real danger to the girl ]


----------



## Pawtism

thatridesharegirl said:


> I'm not at a bar. I'm not at the grocery store. I'm doing my job. A job contract with Uber and the rider.
> And according to Uber's 'Legal' section on 'Community Guidelines': no you're not supposed to ask.
> 
> "Physical contact with the driver or fellow riders. As our community guidelines make clear, you shouldn't touch or flirt with other people in the car. As a reminder, Uber has a no sex rule. That's no sexual conduct with drivers or fellow riders, no matter what."
> 
> Furthermore: In the 'Legal' section on rider 'Terms of Service':
> "You may not in your access or use of the Services cause _*nuisance, annoyance,*_ inconvenience, or property damage, whether to the Third Party Provider or any other party."


I should read further down before replying hehe. She put it better than I did. 



mrwy said:


> I don't think this is video is a good example of the hardship a woman faces nor do I think it brings to light much of anything of essence.


On this point I'll agree with you (not as much on the rest). This is a disturbing, but likely minor (in the grand scheme of things) event that a woman likely has to face (especially as a ride share driver). To be clear, I'm not saying it was ok, just that it wasn't the first nor will it be the last time a woman driver has been propositioned in such a way. I'm sure they have to fear much worse than this, and not even just driving but in everyday life. Discrimination is one example I can use. While I can't truly understand most of the issues woman face these days, discrimination is one I can, as I face that myself daily.


----------



## Uberfunitis

I generally think that there should not be laws that limit what two consenting adults can do provided they are not harming someone else. I honestly do not understand the taboo in selling one form of labor but not allowing another form of labor to be monetized. 

Don't get me wrong, I have never taken part in such a transaction on either side nor would I because I don't find the idea appealing to me personally. I however don't see the issue if others decide to do so. Aside from legality would there be such issue if he had offered her $500 per week to clean his house every day for one hour..... I just don't see the big taboo.


----------



## Pawtism

Uberfunitis said:


> I generally think that there should not be laws that limit what two consenting adults can do provided they are not harming someone else. I honestly do not understand the taboo in selling one form of labor but not allowing another form of labor to be monetized.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I have never taken part in such a transaction on either side nor would I because I don't find the idea appealing to me personally. I however don't see the issue if others decide to do so. Aside from legality would there be such issue if he had offered her $500 per week to clean his house every day for one hour..... I just don't see the big taboo.


The legality of it is exactly what makes the difference. If I stand on a street corner and sell hot dogs, I'm considered a pillar of the community. If I'm selling meth instead, I'm considered a villain of the community. Me standing there selling stuff isn't what is in dispute, it's what I'm selling that is a problem (or not). Hot dogs are legal, meth is not.

If you want to find a paradox, I think you need to look more at the porn industry. Why is it OK for me to pay a "porn star" to go have sex with some guy I point at for money, but it's NOT OK for me to pay a "prostitute" to go have sex with some guy I point at for money. There's your paradox.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Pawtism said:


> The legality of it is exactly what makes the difference. If I stand on a street corner and sell hot dogs, I'm considered a pillar of the community. If I'm selling meth instead, I'm considered a villain of the community. Me standing there selling stuff isn't what is in dispute, it's what I'm selling that is a problem (or not). Hot dogs are legal, meth is not.
> 
> If you want to find a paradox, I think you need to look more at the porn industry. Why is it OK for me to pay a "porn star" to go have sex with some guy I point at for money, but it's NOT OK for me to pay a "prostitute" to go have sex with some guy I point at for money. There's your paradox.


Some laws are simply wrong. I will not vilify a person who steals a loaf of bread to feed his family who is starving even though what he has done is illegal. I will however vilify a person who has an elective late term abortion and that is legal.

Legality does not make something moral or not moral only legal or not legal.


----------



## justchillin

Great job! FYI I am a guy and I have had more than 1 guy offer me money. I'm not gay and wear a wedding ring. 
The first time this happened to me I was cool and defused the situation and then got mad for a few days. Silly but emotions are like any skill.
My first time lol, sounds messed up, the guy was also drunk. But after the first time I now accept it as a compliment and defuse , defuse , and defuse.

I like to say I would accept money from a nice looking female IF I wasn't married but I'm way too paranoid. I do NOT find paying for 'fun' to be unethical but since it is illegal I feel anyone who offers is a cop. lol


----------



## BigBadDriver

80hp said:


> A dashcam is a must if you uber


Fixed it for you.


----------



## leroy jenkins

How is OP not on the Today show or Dr. Oz yet? Someone send a link of this video to your local NBC station.

OP deserves a free trip to NYC.


----------



## DelaJoe

A camera makes people guarded in your vehicle. I certainly don't want to ride in an Uber where a driver is recording...especially if I had been drinking. I might say something terrible and I don't want that all over the internet. It could impact me financially and I could lose my job. I want my customers to say whatever they want to say in my car without fear of being recorded. 

Now if you want to point the cam at the road...then that I think is a good thing. But no audio at all...just video. I feel what people say and do in my car is a private matter. I also feel we are dealing with drunk and drugged individuals who may not be fully cognizant of their actions. Uber allows recording but doesn't recommend it. It also becomes a legal issue in some states. Some states it is illegal to record. Some states you can record but you must notify the passenger they are being recorded. The camera is still not going to stop someone from doing or saying something because they don't see the camera.

I have had maybe a half dozen times when I wish I had what went down in my car recorded so that I could use it against the customer. But that is out of 3000 trips. My weapon is 1-star them. Pull over and let them out if they are misbehaving. Simply drive off if I don't like a pickup. You learn how to deal with it when it happens but the first time it happens you are kind of caught by surprise.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

thatridesharegirl said:


> neither does yours or 98% of other users here ROFLMAO


Speak for yer selves.



DelaJoe said:


> A camera makes people guarded in your vehicle.


It also keeps PAX on their best behavior. In terms of legality in CA for example- as long as there is posted notification of 'dashcam recording in progress'... your silence = consent. In my opinion it's a necessary tool for this gig.


----------



## JohnSavage

Where is the video? I need to see it


----------



## dkhoser

so uber can piss on drivers for $4 i mean $2 after gas but this guy cant offer 250 minimum rides for some time behind closed doors?

i dont see the issue he wasnt pushy or disrespectful with it, he made an offer you refused life goes on, no need to blast him online...

lots if PROs use uber strickly for this keep it movin sex isnt dirty people are driving fir 1965-1985 wages while risking your life is dirty though

puritan captain save a pros on this site

what you think a guy is doung when he buys you a drink? do you film it and blast him or accept or deny based on your interest lmao


----------



## macinmn

UberBeamer said:


> If they somehow filmed me in a legal manner and thought it was appalling, they can post it and it won't bother me too much because I'm willing to take responsibility for my actions.


I like that you've added this as a caveat. What happens to your strength of character in private situations?


----------



## hanging in there

DelaJoe said:


> The guy says come on up to the house where we can have some fun. I have $500 up there. So he is offering you $500 to have some fun. He wasn't being nasty about it. He never laid a hand on you. He didn't seem threatening. In fact he seemed very polite. I would have never posted the video on the internet. This is why I don't have cameras in the car. You were polite the entire time. You did not get upset. You kept the $20 tip.
> 
> I have heard much worse in bars where guys proposition girls all the time. They start buying the girls drinks and before you know it have spent $100 or more on drinks. They start grabbing and touching the girls. Then they expect something in return.
> 
> To me you could have shut it all down with one line..."Sir, I am happily married with children." He also could have asked you up to his place without the money. Anyways the whole thing has now been overblown. The guy looked a bit drunk or drugged. I just hope his career and family was not destroyed because of this exchange.
> 
> I will also repeat after watching the video...someone with your attractive looks should not be driving men around late at night. It is not safe.


I think some people are parsing words too literally and trying to make the stretch that this guy is ok, or could be. He was out of line, plain and simple. Anyone and everyone knows what he meant. There is no gray area.

What do street hookers say? "Hey baby, wanna party? Wanna have a good time?" I doubt you'd find a monopoly set in her room.


----------



## YukonDew

dkhoser said:


> he made an offer you refused life goes on, no need to blast him online...


You might have a different perspective if you had a daughter.... at best, he's a drunk creep, OP handled it very well.


----------



## LA_Native

Uberfunitis said:


> I am not lonely though, I have all my family here!


Cool. 
How many cats do you own?


----------



## dkhoser

thatridesharegirl said:


> I'm not at a bar. I'm not at the grocery store. I'm doing my job. A job contract with Uber and the rider.
> And according to Uber's 'Legal' section on 'Community Guidelines': no you're not supposed to ask.
> 
> "Physical contact with the driver or fellow riders. As our community guidelines make clear, you shouldn't touch or flirt with other people in the car. As a reminder, Uber has a no sex rule. That's no sexual conduct with drivers or fellow riders, no matter what."
> 
> Furthermore: In the 'Legal' section on rider 'Terms of Service':
> "You may not in your access or use of the Services cause _*nuisance, annoyance,*_ inconvenience, or property damage, whether to the Third Party Provider or any other party."


never go past the speed limit huh?


----------



## DocT

dkhoser said:


> what you think a guy is doung when he buys you a drink? do you film it and blast him or accept or deny based on your interest lmao


If the guy buys a gal a drink, and solicits sexual favor and quotes a price... may not be tolerated by some women.


----------



## dkhoser

YukonDew said:


> You might have a different perspective if you had a daughter.... at best, he's a drunk creep, OP handled it very well.


she handled it well in real life posting it onlines for the world forever just as creepy

he didn't assault her, if its george Clooney or her favorite actor its all good or not as creepy

get over it its one of 5 things humans are hardwired to do

no thanks cool beans world keeps spinning youd be amazed at some types people have, mens types are any woman when you have money guess what you ask lmao

breathe drink eat sleep ****



YukonDew said:


> You might have a different perspective if you had a daughter.... at best, he's a drunk creep, OP handled it very well.


nope if he asked & didnt touch and respected no as an answer

as soon as he starts touching or yelling then yup

you don't know till ya ask & its a lot more hoes out here in ubets than Puritan cat ladies they tend to keep it dusty at the house


----------



## dkhoser

DelaJoe said:


> The guy says come on up to the house where we can have some fun. I have $500 up there. So he is offering you $500 to have some fun. He wasn't being nasty about it. He never laid a hand on you. He didn't seem threatening. In fact he seemed very polite. I would have never posted the video on the internet. This is why I don't have cameras in the car. You were polite the entire time. You did not get upset. You kept the $20 tip.
> 
> I have heard much worse in bars where guys proposition girls all the time. They start buying the girls drinks and before you know it have spent $100 or more on drinks. They start grabbing and touching the girls. Then they expect something in return.
> 
> To me you could have shut it all down with one line..."Sir, I am happily married with children." He also could have asked you up to his place without the money. Anyways the whole thing has now been overblown. The guy looked a bit drunk or drugged. I just hope his career and family was not destroyed because of this exchange.
> 
> I will also repeat after watching the video...someone with your attractive looks should not be driving men around late at night. It is not safe.


 a lot of women that work nights are "working" lol its not a small hustle in the uber hooker world


DocT said:


> If the guy buys a gal a drink, and solicits sexual favor and quotes a price... may not be tolerated by some women.


i give 2 doo doos if they tolerate it i can ask all i want, she can say no, say yes, ignore me, walk away, make sime witty comeback as banter & flirt,

she
could slap me, she could post it online

ones illegal the others duuuucheeey

it is not illegal to pay or ask someone if they want to have fun or spend time with you it doesnt matter whats implied or you ASSume that is not evidence its a thought crime

yes they can arrest you whenever they feel like it though & youll have to defend yourself

google empirical study in street prostitution a prostitute is more likely to be raped by a cop than arrested by one now whose creepy?

$500 to some people is like $5-$50 & guess what its like a traffic ticket lol & best believe if McDonald's sold it for 50 at the drive thru 99% if the men on here would get some with their McChicken everyday

if you scared go to church wanna make money beina a pro in san fran hit the clift hotel lol

running

a red lights a bigger fine if not risk

this guy respected her time & valued it & her life more than uber did id assime $20 tip was more than the fare


----------



## 2Cents

Congrats on being "featured"


----------



## macinmn

DelaJoe said:


> A camera makes people guarded in your vehicle. I certainly don't want to ride in an Uber where a driver is recording...especially if I had been drinking. I might say something terrible and I don't want that all over the internet. It could impact me financially and I could lose my job. I want my customers to say whatever they want to say in my car without fear of being recorded.


Sober me would probably not want drunk me recorded on video, and drunk me probably doesn't care, which brings into question CAN one even consent to being recorded if they are inebriated? Riders (and drivers, lol) aren't even supposed to be using the Uber service if abusing substances. WHEN will Uber start providing breathalyzers???

this all could have been avoided if everyone would just read those damn TOS!


----------



## Uberfunitis

I don't see a problem with asking if she wants to come upstairs even offering money for her time of course..... The only time I start having a problem if someone touches without asking or refuses to take no for an answer. The guy was nice I thought, I would not have said yes to him if he asked me but you never know if you don't ask.



macinmn said:


> Sober me would probably not want drunk me recorded on video, and drunk me probably doesn't care, which brings into question CAN one even consent to being recorded if they are inebriated? Riders (and drivers, lol) aren't even supposed to be using the Uber service if abusing substances. WHEN will Uber start providing breathalyzers???
> 
> this all could have been avoided if everyone would just read those damn TOS!


That actually does bring up a good point most say that a person can not consent if they are drunk..... how can they consent implied or otherwise to being recorded if they are drunk?


----------



## macinmn

UberBeamer said:


> Hmm, well I guess if they posted something filmed illegally (invasion of privacy) then I'd take some issue with it for that reason. However that would be a distinctly separate issue than any kind of worry that it would defame my character. Anything else?


You've proven my point with your answer. Thank you


----------



## YukonDew

dkhoser said:


> no thanks cool beans world keeps spinning youd be amazed at some types people have, mens types are any woman when you have money guess what you ask lmao


Now there is a point that is tough to argue.



UberBeamer said:


> Ok fine. I'll just add that this example is not invasion of privacy, therefore I stand by my assertion that he is responsible for his own actions and must live with the consequences.


Concise and well stated.


----------



## Mr Jinx

thatridesharegirl said:


> Happens all the time. If I don't comply with sexual advances, I get 1 star.


That is one of many areas Lyft is superior to uber. No matter what uber won't remove a rating, but Lyft will.


----------



## Furies

Why did you ask the passenger if he needed change on a $20?? How much was the fare?

Did you feel the right to ASSUME that, that would be your tip?

If somebody hands you a $20 bill, your first thought should be is, that person wants change for it!

You should NEVER ask somebody if they need change!

That is bad customer service and gives drivers a bad name!


----------



## Mr Jinx

dirtylee said:


> thatridesharegirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you handle this?


You pull over and have fun! Lol just kidding.

I had a similar problem with 2 older drunk women in their 50s. They wanted me to valle my car and to come up to there hotel room and party. They wouldn't get out. Lucky the bus boy helped me, to which they got billigerent with him.

They gave me a 1 and gave me a professionalism report!


----------



## Leo.

YukonDew said:


> You might have a different perspective if you had a daughter.... at best, he's a drunk creep, OP handled it very well.


Yeah if I had a daughter I would advise her not to pick up total strangers at 3 in the morning. Not because I'd be afraid that a drunk man would offer her $500 for sex but because many worse things could happen. Some might not offer but can take without consent, and trust me they wouldn't care a single tiny bit about its legality.

Same way I would not visit a Favela in Rio de Janeiro. If I go to a Favela and get robbed I don't think it'd be very wise of me to complain about how illegal it is for them to steal from me. Hey guess what? I got my self into trouble by being in an area where I shouldn't be, regardless of whether theft is illegal or not to the Brazilian constitution. Likewise this person is exposing herself to a accurate statistical more dangerous time to drive. Your chances of driving drunks certainly is higher at 3am than at 3pm. Do you know what alcohol does to people? Are you a little aware how dangerous this drug actually is and how it turns human beings to their lowest self?

What really bother me about this thread is the naiveness, tinted with a hypocritical sense of puritanisms people are displaying. The victimized card OP's being using and that people seem to either see it black or white. Robert certainly is no saint but she seemed to not mind his 20 bucks. I don't believe everything she says. She lied to him about accepting the compliment, to us about it being a long ride, details about whether the cam is hidden or not, about how common it is for us to get a 50$ tip. So what do we know about this man and the conversation they had prior to it?

The West is falling. Liberalism has people believe and prioritize stupid crap like this to be the main objective of society, to construct a fair and equal world which they define on an unequal and unfair world. Woman are over victimized, the man are either drunk ******s asking for degeneracy like Robert, the other man are feminized and unable to criticize in order to not be called a racist or a sexist. Those who dare to speak their minds are shammed and called bigots. Some get tired of it and become radicalized and lose sight of color and turn to the other extreme. China does not rest, does not care about your silly double moral standards. Dissidents get put in concentration camps. South China Sea is being taken by the military booth. The PetroYuan is threating the USD, absolutely colonizing Africa.... but dare a drunk guy imply money for sex at 4 in the morning and everyone loses it.

The warnings were duly submitted.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Video was taken down?


----------



## UberBastid

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Congratulations on your promotion to Moderator!
> 
> View attachment 218145


Prolly making three times as much here, as before.



macinmn said:


> Sober me would probably not want drunk me recorded on video, and drunk me probably doesn't care, which brings into question CAN one even consent to being recorded if they are inebriated? Riders (and drivers, lol) aren't even supposed to be using the Uber service if abusing substances. WHEN will Uber start providing breathalyzers???
> 
> this all could have been avoided if everyone would just read those damn TOS!


I would bring the cam up to the room to party - you guys would want it ALL wuddent ya?



DocT said:


> If the guy buys a gal a drink, and solicits sexual favor and quotes a price... may not be tolerated by some women.


Back when I was young, and me and buddies would go our chasing women, they used to bet ... as I arose and headed for a target, if I'd get slapped or not.
I got good at ducking.
But I got laid a lot - know why? BECAUSE I ASKED.


----------



## mkxr

Leo. said:


> View attachment 218088


Isn't this the truth, "piggy" Robert had no chance


----------



## steveK2016

thatridesharegirl said:


> I'm not at a bar. I'm not at the grocery store. I'm doing my job. A job contract with Uber and the rider.
> And according to Uber's 'Legal' section on 'Community Guidelines': no you're not supposed to ask.
> 
> "Physical contact with the driver or fellow riders. As our community guidelines make clear, you shouldn't touch or flirt with other people in the car. As a reminder, Uber has a no sex rule. That's no sexual conduct with drivers or fellow riders, no matter what."
> 
> Furthermore: In the 'Legal' section on rider 'Terms of Service':
> "You may not in your access or use of the Services cause _*nuisance, annoyance,*_ inconvenience, or property damage, whether to the Third Party Provider or any other party."


Plenty of people get hit on when working.

Once You hit "end trip" you are no longer their driver and they are no longer you pax.



UberBastid said:


> But, how would he know if she was open for some fun, if he didn't ask?
> Aren't we SUPPOSED to ask?
> We can't ASK any more?


The answer is always NO if you dont ask.



Pax Collector said:


> California penal code 647(A)(1). I say get this creep prosecuted before the statute of limitations runs out.





> *California Penal Code Section 647(a) PC: Lewd Conduct*
> *1. Definition and Elements of the Crime*
> 
> Lewd conduct under California Penal Code Section 647(a) PC can involve either engaging in public lewd conduct or soliciting another person to engage in this conduct. A lewd conduct charge usually occurs as a result of a sting operation and can cause serious collateral consequences and embarrassment for those convicted.
> 
> To prove that the defendant is guilty of engaging in lewd conduct, a prosecutor must be able to establish the following elements:
> 
> 
> The defendant willfully engaged in the touching of his or her own or another person's genitals, buttocks or breasts (for females)
> The defendant did so with the intent to sexually arouse or gratify himself or herself or another person, or to annoy or offend another person
> At the time the defendant engaged in the conduct, he or she was in a public place or was in a place open to public view
> At the time the defendant was engaged in the conduct, someone else who might have been offended was present
> AND the defendant knew or reasonably should have known that another person who might have been offended by his or her conduct was present.
> In order to prove that the defendant solicited lewd conduct, a prosecutor must be able to establish the following elements:
> 
> 
> The defendant requested that another person engage in the touching of genitals, buttocks or breasts (for females)
> The defendant requested that the other person engage in the requested conduct in public
> When the defendant made the request, he or she was in a public place
> The defendant intended for the conduct to occur in a public place
> When the defendant made the request, he or she did so with the intent to sexually arouse or gratify himself or herself or another person, or to annoy or offend another person
> The defendant knew or reasonably should have known that someone was likely to be present who could be offended by the requested conduct
> AND the other person received the communication containing the request.
> *2. Related Offenses*
> 
> Similar offenses include the following:
> 
> 
> Indecent Exposure - California Penal Code Section 314 PC
> Trespassing - California Penal Code Section 602 PC
> Disturbing the Peace - California Penal Code Section 415 PC
> *3. Examples*
> 
> A man and a woman are having a picnic in a public park when they decide to engage in sexual intercourse. They are aware that there are other people present in the park, but they have sex anyways. A park ranger catches them and alerts the police. Both the man and woman could be charged with engaging in lewd conduct in violation of California Penal Code Section 647(a) PC.
> 
> In another example, the police are conducting a sting operation in a local park. They set up an undercover officer in a men's restroom that is known to be popular with gay men. The officer smiles at a man who enters the restroom. The man asks the undercover officer if he wants to engage in sex in a restroom stall. This man could be charged with soliciting lewd conduct.
> 
> *4. Defenses to Lewd Conduct*
> 
> In many undercover sting operations, an overzealous officer may become too aggressive and push the target of the sting into engaging in behavior that they would not have committed otherwise. In these cases, the defendant may have a strong entrapment defense if charged with engaging in or soliciting lewd conduct.
> 
> *5. Penalties*
> 
> Lewd conduct is a misdemeanor offense that can be punished by up to six months in jail, extensive court fines and fees, sex offender counseling, a mandatory HIV test, and a stay away order from the location where the incident occurred. A conviction of this nature can cause long-lasting problems for those seeking employment or housing.
> 
> *6. Criminal Defense for Lewd Conduct*
> 
> Lewd conduct is a criminal offense that can be embarrassing and can also carry serious consequences for those convicted. As a result, it is very important that you contact a Los Angeles Criminal Defense Attorney right away if you have been arrested for lewd conduct. There may be diversion programs available that could help prevent a criminal conviction, and an effective criminal defense attorney can explore and pursue these options. Los Angeles Criminal Defense Lawyer Michael Kraut is a former Deputy District Attorney with over 14 years of prosecutorial experience who fights hard on behalf of his clients charged with lewd conduct offenses. Mr. Kraut understands that charges of this nature can be very sensitive and is able to make all court appearances on his clients' behalf.


Nothing lewd in what he did or say, try again.


----------



## Shakur

Lol he went to far. If it’s no, it’s no. And paying? Sorry but I’m not lining ya pockets for that, he could just go get a professional if money is not the issue.

But.....

What’s wrong with a driver or rider flirting with one another? F a rule, I’m a human first and fornication is my duty!

It’s been a good 3 times I would’ve missed out...do not ignore nature, we need to RELEASE!


----------



## steveK2016

Uberfunitis said:


> I generally think that there should not be laws that limit what two consenting adults can do provided they are not harming someone else. I honestly do not understand the taboo in selling one form of labor but not allowing another form of labor to be monetized.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I have never taken part in such a transaction on either side nor would I because I don't find the idea appealing to me personally. I however don't see the issue if others decide to do so. Aside from legality would there be such issue if he had offered her $500 per week to clean his house every day for one hour..... I just don't see the big taboo.


I agree. I never understood why we can offer our bodies for pay to fight, kill and die in a war but we cant offer our bodies for pay for sexual gratification?



Pawtism said:


> The legality of it is exactly what makes the difference. If I stand on a street corner and sell hot dogs, I'm considered a pillar of the community. If I'm selling meth instead, I'm considered a villain of the community. Me standing there selling stuff isn't what is in dispute, it's what I'm selling that is a problem (or not). Hot dogs are legal, meth is not.
> 
> If you want to find a paradox, I think you need to look more at the porn industry. Why is it OK for me to pay a "porn star" to go have sex with some guy I point at for money, but it's NOT OK for me to pay a "prostitute" to go have sex with some guy I point at for money. There's your paradox.


Personally, I dont care what theyre selling on the street corner. If someone wants to buy it, let them. If someone wants to do meth, do it. Why should that bother me?



Uberfunitis said:


> I don't see a problem with asking if she wants to come upstairs even offering money for her time of course..... The only time I start having a problem if someone touches without asking or refuses to take no for an answer. The guy was nice I thought, I would not have said yes to him if he asked me but you never know if you don't ask.
> 
> That actually does bring up a good point most say that a person can not consent if they are drunk..... how can they consent implied or otherwise to being recorded if they are drunk?


Very interesting thought. You cannot consent for sex when drunk then how can you be held to give consent for anything when drunk?



Leo. said:


> Y.
> View attachment 218088


I always joke that sexual harrassment is based on whether or not the person is attracted to the person given the compliment or offer.

ThatRideShareGuy who is a male celebrity that you are most attracted to? If he offered you $500 to have fun, I bet you wouldnt even hesitate.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

Leo. said:


> What really bother me about this thread is the naiveness, tinted with a hypocritical sense of puritanisms people are displaying. The victimized card OP's being using and that people seem to either see it black or white. Robert certainly is no saint but she seemed to not mind his 20 bucks. I don't believe everything she says. She lied to him about accepting the compliment, to us about it being a long ride, details about whether the cam is hidden or not, about how common it is for us to get a 50$ tip. So what do we know about this man and the conversation they had prior to it?
> View attachment 218088


To address this and other posts:
Did I lie to Robert about taking his advances as a compliment? Yes. As I said, I was trying to diffuse the situation and get him out of my car. Disagreeing or instigating dissent would have accomplished nothing but potentially put myself in a more dangerous situation.
Of course I didn't mind his $20. I drive to pay my bills. I'll take as much as pax are willing to give me - for doing my job - taking them from A to B. I am kind, patient, accommodating and listen to and entertain pax conversation even when it's utterly banal and I'd rather just listen to the radio.
I never said its common for 'us' to get $50 tips. I said its _not uncommon for me_.
It was a 25+ minute ride, I'd consider that a long ride. I apologize for any incongruities in our definitions of 'long'.
You don't know anything about this man/the conversation we'd had prior, and you're entitled to any and all of your assumptions.
I would have taken however much money Robert would have offered as a tip for the job I do.

You are right. Statistically speaking, it's more dangerous to drive at 4am than 4pm. Statistically speaking though, I make significantly more money at 4am than 4pm. I've been dealing with situations like this for years. I'm not offended by what Robert did, nor am I surprised. But that doesn't mean I'm not allowed to feel anything. I'm human. I though others might relate or have a good eye roll too.

I understand the consensus is that I'm a lying bleeding-heart liberal trying to paint myself (or women) as a victim(s) and it's my own fault for doing my job at certain hours. Neither I nor the title of the video ever mentioned this instance as being a 'womens' issue or myself being a victim. I certainly don't see myself as a 'victim' in this situation. I never intended this post to have anything to do with gender topics.

Being a full time driver can be very isolating - we don't have coworkers and our days consist of small talk. We meet a new stranger every twenty minutes that we'll likely never see again. People say crazy stuff to us that sometimes makes our eyes roll towards our brain. I approached it as just one of many other instances of pax taking liberties with their drivers, whether it be trying to bring open containers into the vehicle, unaccompanied minors, or babies without car seats. All I was trying to do was share a moment of astonishment with my fellow drivers. All I was hoping for was for some people who deal with the same nonsense as me to say 'Hey, you know what? That crossed a line.' or 'Hey, I've dealt with that before too. This was my experience.'

Clearly it was perceived differently than I intended.

Another comment about this video that is recurring is that it's not the 'most extreme example' of the nonsense all drivers put up with from time to time. I never claimed it was.

As far as the 'hidden' camera comments: I have a dual dash cam that has 3 different cables coming out of different directions. The placement on the windshield of the forward-facing camera (main unit) is behind the rear view mirror as to not obscure the drivers view of the road and hide the cables along the arm of the rearview mirror. The secondary (interior facing) camera is above the rearview mirror, in plain sight and has a blue light on it so that the cable to the main unit is not obscuring the road. I have 'security camera recording' signs from home depot hanging off the back of my headrest and on the front dash. But again - the consensus is that I'm a liar and I don't expect this informations I've provided to change anything.

I'd like to emphasize: I do frequently receive propositions from males and females for 'extracurricular' Uber activities - both lewd and benign. You don't see me whining and complaining all over the forums about this - because its a non-issue. I do my job. I move on to the next pax. I've been doing it for years.

The difference in this instance was that *money* was being offered for services I never advertised.

I cover myself, wear no makeup, and conduct myself in a professional manner.

I thought, and still think that I handled the situation the best way I could.

To those that have said 'don't offer change', etc. You're right. That was a stupid action on my behalf.


----------



## Pax Collector

steveK2016 said:


> Plenty of people get hit on when working.
> 
> Once You hit "end trip" you are no longer their driver and they are no longer you pax.
> 
> The answer is always NO if you dont ask.
> 
> Nothing lewd in what he did or say, try again.


(B)(1). Forgive my typo


----------



## UberLaLa

thatridesharegirl said:


> To address this and other posts:
> *Did I lie to Robert about taking his advances as a compliment? Yes. As I said, I was trying to diffuse the situation and get him out of my car. Disagreeing or instigating dissent would have accomplished nothing but potentially put myself in a more dangerous situation.*
> Of course I didn't mind his $20. I drive to pay my bills. I'll take as much as pax are willing to give me - for doing my job - taking them from A to B. I am kind, patient, accommodating and listen to and entertain pax conversation even when it's utterly banal and I'd rather just listen to the radio.
> I never said its common for 'us' to get $50 tips. I said its _not uncommon for me_.
> It was a 25+ minute ride, I'd consider that a long ride. I apologize for any incongruities in our definitions of 'long'.
> You don't know anything about this man/the conversation we'd had prior, and you're entitled to any and all of your assumptions.
> I would have taken however much money Robert would have offered as a tip for the job I do.
> 
> You are right. Statistically speaking, it's more dangerous to drive at 4am than 4pm. Statistically speaking though, I make significantly more money at 4am than 4pm. I've been dealing with situations like this for years. I'm not offended by what Robert did, nor am I surprised. But that doesn't mean I'm not allowed to feel anything. I'm human. I though others might relate or have a good eye roll too.
> 
> I understand the consensus is that I'm a lying bleeding-heart liberal trying to paint myself (or women) as a victim(s) and it's my own fault for doing my job at certain hours. Neither I nor the title of the video ever mentioned this instance as being a 'womens' issue or myself being a victim. I certainly don't see myself as a 'victim' in this situation. I never intended this post to have anything to do with gender topics.
> 
> Being a full time driver can be very isolating - we don't have coworkers and our days consist of small talk. We meet a new stranger every twenty minutes that we'll likely never see again. People say crazy stuff to us that sometimes makes our eyes roll towards our brain. I approached it as just one of many other instances of pax taking liberties with their drivers, whether it be trying to bring open containers into the vehicle, unaccompanied minors, or babies without car seats. All I was trying to do was share a moment of astonishment with my fellow drivers. All I was hoping for was for some people who deal with the same nonsense as me to say 'Hey, you know what? That crossed a line.' or 'Hey, I've dealt with that before too. This was my experience.'
> 
> Clearly it was perceived differently than I intended.
> 
> Another comment about this video that is recurring is that it's not the 'most extreme example' of the nonsense all drivers put up with from time to time. I never claimed it was.
> 
> As far as the 'hidden' camera comments: I have a dual dash cam that has 3 different cables coming out of different directions. The placement on the windshield of the forward-facing camera (main unit) is behind the rear view mirror as to not obscure the drivers view of the road and hide the cables along the arm of the rearview mirror. The secondary (interior facing) camera is above the rearview mirror, in plain sight and has a blue light on it so that the cable to the main unit is not obscuring the road. I have 'security camera recording' signs from home depot hanging off the back of my headrest and on the front dash. But again - the consensus is that I'm a liar and I don't expect this informations I've provided to change anything.
> 
> I'd like to emphasize: I do frequently receive propositions from males and females for 'extracurricular' Uber activities - both lewd and benign. You don't see me whining and complaining all over the forums about this - because its a non-issue. I do my job. I move on to the next pax. I've been doing it for years.
> 
> The difference in this instance was that *money* was being offered for services I never advertised.
> 
> I cover myself, wear no makeup, and conduct myself in a professional manner.
> 
> I thought, and still think that I handled the situation the best way I could.
> 
> To those that have said 'don't offer change', etc. You're right. That was a stupid action on my behalf.


A 'lie' under duress is never a lie. OP handled this situation like the pro she is.

thatridesharegirl - And look at you...all Mod and such. Congrats!


----------



## UberLaLa

SuzeCB said:


> I would like to know which 7 of you said that you would do him for a tip in the app! LMAO


Dees ones~


----------



## thatridesharegirl

UberBastid said:


> So, then ... you are selling your body and your time for money.
> And you are willing to take the risk of great bodily harm (rape) for that money.


And so are you.


----------



## steveK2016

Pax Collector said:


> (B)(1). Forgive my typo


Still doesnt apply. He never asked for sex, just fun. DamseLinDistresS was offered $200 to have fun and play games. Sounds like a sexual proposition right? Who offers $200 bucks without wanting sex? Well, they ended up literally playing video games for an hour.

He didnt propositition her for prostitution. At Most, he propositioned her to be an escort. Theres nothing sexual with escort services. It could lead to sexual encounter but you can legally order an escort or a stripper to have fun. Whats fun? Well thats subjective and theres no evidence that it was meant to be sexual.

Maybe fun to Robert is watching the OP make him a sandwich.


----------



## Uberfunitis

UberLaLa said:


> A 'lie' under duress is never a lie. OP handled this situation like the pro she is.
> 
> thatridesharegirl - And look at you...all Mod and such. Congrats!


A lie under duress is still a lie, It may be understandable and even advisable as I think it was in this case but it is still a lie.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Congrats on Mod promotion!!!

I'm still waiting for my invite to be a Mod....


----------



## UberLaLa

Uberfunitis said:


> A lie under duress is still a lie, It may be understandable and even advisable as I think it was in this case but it is still a lie.


Yes & No. Is a store clerk accomplice to _stealing the money from her register,_ if she hands it over to the gun toting robber demanding it on the other side of the counter? If a kidnap victim tells her abductor they have an std (when they don't) or an MMA BF (when they don't) lying, or surviving?

In a court of law, OP would not be labeled a 'liar.' Nor should she be here.


----------



## Uberfunitis

I don't have a problem with the way the OP handed the situation in the vehicle. My only problem is the hangup that we as a society seem to have with what two adults decide to do together regardless if money was exchanged or not other than for tax purposes.


----------



## UberLaLa

Cableguynoe said:


> Congrats on Mod promotion!!!
> 
> I'm still waiting for my invite to be a Mod....


_Dear Cableguynoe - Due to your random and often (umh) unique posts on the UP board, you are formerly invited to be a Moderator of the random & unique of said board. If you elect to pursue this 'by invite only' position, please reply by next Monday to SadUber - if you can find him. _


----------



## Uberfunitis

UberLaLa said:


> Yes & No. Is a store clerk accomplice to _stealing the money from her register,_ if she hands it over to the gun toting robber demanding it on the other side of the counter? If a kidnap victim tells her abductor they have an std (when they don't) or an MMA BF (when they don't) lying, or surviving?
> 
> In a court of law, OP would not be labeled a 'liar.' Nor should she be here.


The situation surrounding what happens does not change the facts of how it happened, it does change how we view those facts though.

A clerk is an accomplice to stealing in your situation though not a willing accomplice nor one that would be held accountable for her actions legally after the fact, but he or she was still an accomplice.

The kidnap victim the same applies, it is still a lie however nobody will fault the person in any way for telling that lie just as I do not fault the OP in any way for telling the guy in the back of the vehicle what she told him.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't have a problem with the way the OP handed the situation in the vehicle. My only problem is the hangup that we as a society seem to have with what two adults decide to do together regardless if money was exchanged or not other than for tax purposes.


I don't have a problem with prostitution being legalized. But when someone is employing you to do a non-sexual job, it becomes a conflict of interest when sex is added.

I'm being contracted by uber and the rider to drive them, not for sex.


----------



## UberLaLa

Uberfunitis said:


> The situation surrounding what happens does not change the facts of how it happened, it does change how we view those facts though.
> 
> A clerk is an accomplice to stealing in your situation though not a willing accomplice nor one that would be held accountable for her actions legally after the fact, but he or she was still an accomplice.
> 
> The kidnap victim the same applies, it is still a lie however nobody will fault the person in any way for telling that lie just as I do not fault the OP in any way for telling the guy in the back of the vehicle what she told him.


Lemme give you another, this is fun! 
_
A parent sits on their couch, next to a killer that has already killed her husband. The killer has a gun held to the head of her young child. The mother notices a red dot on said killer's forehead...a lazer dot from a sniper's rifle, who is positioned so the mother can see the sniper, but killer can not. Sniper and mother make eye contact. She nods and sniper pulls the trigger. Is the mother now a 'killer?'_


----------



## Cableguynoe

thatridesharegirl said:


> I don't have a problem with prostitution being legalized. But when someone is employing you to do a non-sexual job, it becomes a conflict of interest when sex is added.
> 
> I'm being contracted by uber and the rider to drive them, not for sex.


I don't have a problem with conflict of interests 



UberLaLa said:


> _Dear Cableguynoe - Due to your random and often (umh) unique posts on the UP board, you are formerly invited to be a Moderator of the random & unique of said board. If you elect to pursue this 'by invite only' position, please reply by next Monday to SadUber - if you can find him. _


Unique posts? I don't know what you mean.


----------



## UberLaLa

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't have a problem with conflict of interests
> 
> Unique posts? I don't know what you mean.


See, you're good! And, you skirted the SadUber reference


----------



## Uberfunitis

thatridesharegirl said:


> I don't have a problem with prostitution being legalized. But when someone is employing you to do a non-sexual job, it becomes a conflict of interest when sex is added.
> 
> I'm being contracted by uber and the rider to drive them, not for sex.


Would you have had a problem or seen a conflict of interest if he offered you a job as a hostess for his world renowned restaurant assuming he had such a thing?

He asked, you said no, I don't see the issue.

Just to be clear though I did not see him solicit you for prostitution in the video only for escort services as in your time. He very may have had other things on his mind, and I think he did but I did not see him articulate those other things.


----------



## UberLaLa

Uberfunitis said:


> *The situation* surrounding what happens does not change the facts of how it happened, it does change how we view those facts though.
> 
> A clerk is an accomplice to stealing in your situation though not a willing accomplice nor one that would be held accountable for her actions legally after the fact, but he or she was still an accomplice.
> 
> The kidnap victim the same applies, it is still a lie however nobody will fault the person in any way for telling that lie just as I do not fault the OP in any way for telling the guy in the back of the vehicle what she told him.


We are talking _situational ethics, _yes.

Under duress, not telling the full truth or choosing another than _moral action,_ does not make the individual or their action wrong. Lying is wrong. OP not getting in the face of paxhole and calling him on the 'compliment' is not a lie. It's a choice to ignore a false statement. Offering someone money for _services_ does not a compliment make.

I'll just leave this here~ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Situational_ethics


----------



## Uberfunitis

UberLaLa said:


> We are talking _situational ethics, _yes.
> 
> Under duress, not telling the full truth or choosing another than _moral action,_ does not make the individual or their action wrong. Lying is wrong. OP not getting in the face of paxhole and calling him on the 'compliment' is not a lie. It's a choice to ignore a false statement. Offering someone money for _services_ does not a compliment make.
> 
> I'll just leave this here~ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Situational_ethics


That is where we disagree, Lying is always lying but it is not always wrong.


----------



## UberLaLa

Uberfunitis said:


> That is where we disagree, Lying is always lying but it is not always wrong.


I see you did not click the link and read. Oh well...be safe out there!


----------



## thatridesharegirl

steveK2016 said:


> Very interesting thought. You cannot consent for sex when drunk then how can you be held to give consent for anything when drunk?


It could be said that pax can't even consent to surge priced Ubers.


----------



## Cableguynoe

thatridesharegirl said:


> It could be said that pax can't even consent to surge priced Ubers.


whoa whoa whoa!

I can live with not being able to touch the drunk woman that's trying to throw herself at me.

But don't take my surge away!!


----------



## Uberfunitis

UberLaLa said:


> I see you did not click the link and read. Oh well...be safe out there!


I actually did read that. You are the one saying a lie is wrong. I am not saying that a lie is wrong only that it is a lie.


----------



## UberLaLa

Uberfunitis said:


> I actually did read that. You are the one saying a lie is wrong. I am not saying that a lie is wrong only that it is a lie.


Thanks for clicking and reading. We can agree to disagree agreeably.


----------



## mrwy

UberLaLa said:


> Thanks for clicking and reading. We can agree to disagree agreeably.


I think the way you guys are parsing this point about a compliment could use adjustment.

He is clearly not giving her a compliment but he is not lying either.

His use of "compliment" is infered reasoning. He was trying to express that at the very least he did want / try to offened her. He did however find her alluring enough to proposition.

on a side note, where that video go?


----------



## SuzeCB

UberLaLa said:


> Lemme give you another, this is fun!
> _
> A parent sits on their couch, next to a killer that has already killed her husband. The killer has a gun held to the head of her young child. The mother notices a red dot on said killer's forehead...a lazer dot from a sniper's rifle, who is positioned so the mother can see the sniper, but killer can not. Sniper and mother make eye contact. She nods and sniper pulls the trigger. Is the mother now a 'killer?'_


"Killer", yes. "Murderer", no. Same for the sniper trying to save the mother and child.


----------



## UberLaLa

SuzeCB said:


> "Killer", yes. "Murderer", no. Same for the sniper trying to save the mother and child.


Nope, mother was a _Victim. _She is not a killer.


----------



## Uberfunitis

UberLaLa said:


> Nope, mother was a _Victim. _She is not a killer.


You can be both at the same time.


----------



## UberLaLa

Uberfunitis said:


> You can be both at the same time.


Sure, she can also be a mother, sister and daughter at the same time. But she is NOT a killer.


----------



## Uberfunitis

UberLaLa said:


> Sure, she can also be a mother, sister and daughter at the same time. But she is NOT a killer.


I agree she is not a killer in your situation because she did not pull the trigger and while the police officer may have made eye contact with her he was not looking for her permission to kill the hostage taker. The police officer though in your situation is infact a killer though as indicated by the poster above he is not a murderer.


----------



## steveK2016

thatridesharegirl said:


> It could be said that pax can't even consent to surge priced Ubers.


They do consent because they have to accept upfront pricing. Unless their drunk.

Now we need a Class Action Lawsuit .

Drunks vs Sober


----------



## UberLaLa

Uberfunitis said:


> I agree she is not a killer in your situation because she did not pull the trigger and while the police officer may have made eye contact with her he was not looking for her permission to kill the hostage taker. The police officer though in your situation is infact a killer though as indicated by the poster above he is not a murderer.


Agree 100% on all points. In same way, OP did not 'lie' to paxhole. She simply did not call him out on the 'compliment' line.

In my _situation_ sniper was looking for mother's permission to shoot hostage taker/murderer, in that there would be some risk to her, and more importantly her child.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

steveK2016 said:


> They do consent because they have to accept upfront pricing. *Unless their drunk.*


That was the context.


----------



## Scott.Sul

Scott.Sul said:


> Awesome job handling that situation! Being nice should always be the first response to handling difficult situations... until the times comes when you need to stop being nice.





reg barclay said:


> Says the guy with Michael Douglas in 'Falling Down' as his avatar.


LOL. I was wondering if anyone would pick up on that. 
However, this guys was always nice until the time came when he needed to stop being nice. 
Although he did have kind of a short fuse and maybe he did go a bit over-the-top with his responses.


----------



## Uberfunitis

UberLaLa said:


> Agree 100% on all points. In same way, OP did not 'lie' to paxhole. She simply did not call him out on the 'compliment' line.
> 
> In my _situation_ sniper was looking for mother's permission to shoot hostage taker/murderer, in that there would be some risk to her, and more importantly her child.


If she gave permission than she is a killer in my mind. You are a killer in the same way as the person holding the trigger if you control that person holding the trigger. So yes she would be a killer in your strict situation and also a victim.


----------



## steveK2016

thatridesharegirl said:


> That was the context.


Every time i havd to sign a contract, I plan on being hammer drunk so when I regret it, I can claim an inability to consent. Love this think tank we got going on!


----------



## unPat




----------



## Cableguynoe

steveK2016 said:


> Every time i havd to sign a contract, I plan on being hammer drunk so when I regret it, I can claim an inability to consent. Love this think tank we got going on!


except you dont drink


----------



## jfinks

thatridesharegirl said:


> I don't have a problem with prostitution being legalized. But when someone is employing you to do a non-sexual job, it becomes a conflict of interest when sex is added.
> 
> I'm being contracted by uber and the rider to drive them, not for sex.


But you are saying there is a chance?


----------



## KD_LA




----------



## SuzeCB

Scott.Sul said:


> LOL. I was wondering if anyone would pick up on that.
> However, this guys was always nice until the time came when he needed to stop being nice.
> Although he did have kind of a short fuse and maybe he did go a bit over-the-top with his responses.


You didn't watch the movie all the way through, did you? He didn't _need_ to stop being nice. His kid was being kept from him because he was unstable in the past and a danger to both the child and the mother.


----------



## Pawtism

UberLaLa said:


> We are talking _situational ethics, _yes.
> 
> Under duress, not telling the full truth or choosing another than _moral action,_ does not make the individual or their action wrong. Lying is wrong. OP not getting in the face of paxhole and calling him on the 'compliment' is not a lie. It's a choice to ignore a false statement. Offering someone money for _services_ does not a compliment make.
> 
> I'll just leave this here~ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Situational_ethics


I love situational ethics puzzles. I'd argue that neither she, nor the cop is a killer btw (her, for reasons already explained) and the cop had his own situational ethics problem (if he doesn't stop this guy, does the death of the kid now rest at his feet?).

I'm a bit biased tho, I'm always in the "take the shot" camp.


----------



## Shakur

SO did she ever let dude nail or what


----------



## Uberfunitis

He got out and she shut off the camera..... we may never know!

Not that it would be any of my business either way.


----------



## Michael1230nj

I can see his cause going viral. He can gain a lot of sympathy and raise money for his Defense Fund by selling bumper stickers how about Perverts are People too.


----------



## Shakur

SuzeCB said:


> You didn't watch the movie all the way through, did you? He didn't _need_ to stop being nice. His kid was being kept from him because he was unstable in the past and a danger to both the child and the mother.


Check your pms


----------



## AceManShow

Cou-ber said:


> Well, tbh, no, not really, you don't and I don't mean this in a catty, *****y way because I see why you might think you do get it for one sliver of a shared nanosecond of an occurance but it is so. Much. Bigger. Than just that weensy blip. To be real.


I hear ya.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

UberLaLa said:


> thatridesharegirl - And look at you...all Mod and such. Congrats!


I could be one too, but LAuberX keeps banging on my door at 3am begging me to reconsider the moderator offer. Kinda puts me off.


----------



## Nonya busy

thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have 'fun' with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.
> 
> And according to Uber's 'Legal' section on 'Community Guidelines': no you're not supposed to ask.
> "Physical contact with the driver or fellow riders. As our community guidelines make clear, you shouldn't touch or flirt with other people in the car. As a reminder, Uber has a no sex rule. That's no sexual conduct with drivers or fellow riders, no matter what."
> 
> Furthermore: In the 'Legal' section on rider 'Terms of Service':
> "You may not in your access or use of the Services cause _*nuisance, annoyance,*_ inconvenience, or property damage, whether to the Third Party Provider or any other party."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
> And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
> Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving


Driver uber for $2 is much worse than selling your body for $500.


----------



## Woohaa

the video has been pulled


----------



## Shakur

WHAt a chauvinistic pig


----------



## Michael1230nj

Nonya busy said:


> Driver uber for $2 is much worse than selling your body for $500.


It is really tough Driving Uber I suspect it's even more difficult for female drivers. I don't think this particular passrnger would be offering 500 Dollars to a female he struck up a conversation with in a store or on a plane or in casual contact. What I find particularly creepy here is he thought given her job 500 might be enough to give this fat slob a shot.


----------



## vladi

God damn 34 people will do Robert for tip in the app lol


----------



## UberLaLa

Even scarier, almost half would go with him for some sort of Tip!

Don't count me in that group


----------



## dirtylee

vladi said:


> God damn 34 people will do Robert for tip in the app lol





UberLaLa said:


> Even scarier, almost half would go with him for some sort of Tip!
> 
> Don't count me in that group
> 
> View attachment 218599


As a dude: Going upstairs != sex.

Have any of you ever hung out with pax? Some of them are actually really fun people to be around.

I've had pax get me drunk at bars, cigar & fancy liquor tour of their mansions, take me out to eat, strip club, surprisingly a few casino trips{pax gave me money to gamble; fyi it's awkward AF when they lose $2k but you made $400 from their money}, etc etc.


----------



## Nonya busy

UberLaLa said:


> Even scarier, almost half would go with him for some sort of Tip!
> 
> Don't count me in that group
> 
> View attachment 218599


I would do it for a badge and 5 star review. I don't want money. I do this for the love of badges!!!


----------



## Mr. Sensitive

dirtylee said:


> Have any of you ever hung out with pax? Some of them are actually really fun people to be around.


I have never thought of pax as people, or even humans.


----------



## Transporter_011

Why was this video taken down?


----------



## Seattle_Wayne

The video seems to be unavailable.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Transporter_011 said:


> Why was this video taken down?


Probably because it got the guy fired, got his wife to leave him, his family is now ashamed of him, his friends laugh at him...

did I miss anything?


----------



## KD_LA

Cableguynoe said:


> Probably because it got the guy fired, got his wife to leave him, his family is now ashamed of him, his friends laugh at him...
> 
> did I miss anything?


Got him on the Trump appointee candidate list?


----------



## steveK2016

Transporter_011 said:


> Why was this video taken down?


Lawsuit pending, deleting evidence of her violation of California law by publishing someones likeness and voice without their explicit release and waiver, violating his right to privacy.


----------



## Irishjohn831

steveK2016 said:


> Lawsuit pending, deleting evidence of her violation of California law by publishing someones likeness and voice without their explicit release and waiver, violating his right to privacy.


Nonsense, rider was clearly propositioning money for sexual favors.

The video protects other drivers from such illegal propositions in the same manner posting a video of being punched would.

This man may be a murderer like Jeffrey dahmer


----------



## steveK2016

Irishjohn831 said:


> Nonsense, rider was clearly propositioning money for sexual favors.
> 
> The video protects other drivers from such illegal propositions in the same manner posting a video of being punched would.
> 
> This man may be a murderer like Jeffrey dahmer


There was nothing clear about it. Even if he we're, her obligation is to turn the video to law enforcement as evidence of the crime. They can refer to the district attorney as to the legality of their office publishing the video to catch the perp. Issuing an arrest warrant probably renders his right to privacy void. She does not have the legal authority that they would have to bypass privacy laws.

Remember this is California and they have a habit of protecting criminals to minimize privacy and constitutional rights violations.

He did not make any sexual proposition. Fun can mean anything. He could have been a lonely guy looking for female company to watch some netflix or play video games. Thats happened before. DamseLinDistresS waz paid $200 to play video games for an hour with a passenger. Many would have thought an offer of $200 to play games was a "clear" solicitation for sexual favors, I mean, who pays $200 for a girl to play video games with them? Reality turned out much different.

People cannot be assumed guilty, much less guilty of being a murder like Dahmer merely because you think so. If thats what you got from her video then clearly it was posted with intent to defame Robert. To which the posting of the video was successful for that intent thus she violated privacy laws in California.

Theres a reason that video is down.


----------



## Irishjohn831

steveK2016 said:


> There was nothing clear about it. Even if he we're, her obligation is to turn the video to law enforcement as evidence of the crime. They can refer to the district attorney as to the legality of their office publishing the video to catch the perp. She does not have the legal authority that they would have to bypass privacy laws.
> 
> Remember this is California and they have a habit of protecting criminals to minimize privacy and constitutional rights violations.
> 
> He did not make any sexual proposition. Fun can mean anything. He could have been a lonely guy looking for female company to watch some netflix or play video games. Thats happened before. DamseLinDistresS waz paid $200 to play video games for an hour with a passenger. Many would have thought an offer of $200 to play games was a "clear" solicitation for sexualnfavors buy reality turned out much different.
> 
> People cannot be assumed guilty, much less guilty of being a murder like Dahmer merely because you think so. If thats what you got from her video then clearly it was posted with intent to defame Robert.
> 
> Theres a reason that video is down.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Irishjohn831 said:


> Nonsense, rider was clearly propositioning money for sexual favors.
> 
> The video protects other drivers from such illegal propositions in the same manner posting a video of being punched would.
> 
> This man may be a murderer like Jeffrey dahmer


Assuming that he was asking what you think that he was asking, I am not sure that he was. How would posting such a video have protected other drivers?


----------



## Irishjohn831

If you pull up to a hooker and say I'll give you $500 to have some fun and a cop pulls up, you say I wanted someone to join me in playing Minecraft, the response will not be ohh, you guys have fun.

Persistence resulted in discomfort


Uberfunitis said:


> Assuming that he was asking what you think that he was asking, I am not sure that he was. How would posting such a video have protected other drivers?


Worst case scenario, maybe he's a gay basher and isbusing money to lure victims.


----------



## Cableguynoe

The guy was smart in his word choice. 
I suspect he has experience with hookers. 
Because even a hooker why would you use the word sex. 
I would probably say the same thing “let’s have some fun” “let’s hang out” or something to that effect. 

So while his word choice could give an attorney one hell of a defense, let’s not play stupid and pretend we don’t know what he was after.


----------



## KD_LA

Cableguynoe said:


> The guy was smart in his word choice.


Are you sure?!


----------



## Cableguynoe

KD_LA said:


> Are you sure?!
> 
> View attachment 219086


Lol.

I stand corrected!


----------



## Irishjohn831

Uberfunitis said:


> Assuming that he was asking what you think that he was asking, I am not sure that he was. How would posting such a video have protected other drivers?


I thought he said fun like pillow fight, I went inside and he actually said pillow bite. Now my booty is sore and I'm dressed like the gimp


----------



## upyouruber

thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber passenger offered me $500 to have 'fun' with him (illegal) and wouldn't get out of my car. Guess he didn't care about the dashcam and posted video recording notices clearly visible in my car. It is not uncommon for passengers to tip up to $50 on very long rides, which is the only reason I offered to break his larger bill. The fastest and safest way to remove people from my vehicle is to deescalate the situation. I behaved the way I did in order to diffuse the situation without confrontation. Yes, I had easy access to a personal defense item.
> 
> And according to Uber's 'Legal' section on 'Community Guidelines': no you're not supposed to ask.
> "Physical contact with the driver or fellow riders. As our community guidelines make clear, you shouldn't touch or flirt with other people in the car. As a reminder, Uber has a no sex rule. That's no sexual conduct with drivers or fellow riders, no matter what."
> 
> Furthermore: In the 'Legal' section on rider 'Terms of Service':
> "You may not in your access or use of the Services cause _*nuisance, annoyance,*_ inconvenience, or property damage, whether to the Third Party Provider or any other party."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get deactivated for sharing this video: I accept my fate.
> And if that's the case, I'd like to take a second to thank a few of my favorite people here on the forums...
> Cableguynoe Rakos 2Cents MadTownUberD SadUber The Gift of Fish tohunt4me UberLaLa Working and Driving


Benefit of being an attractive female driver: $50 tips
Disadvantage(s): sexual harassment
The good and bad go's with it!



Spyglass67 said:


> Omg so sorry you had to have experienced that as it was despicable. Hope you had robert banned for life


Yeah right. Not gonna' happen with Uber!


----------



## steveK2016

Irishjohn831 said:


> If you pull up to a hooker and say I'll give you $500 to have some fun and a cop pulls up, you say I wanted someone to join me in playing Minecraft, the response will not be ohh, you guys have fun.
> 
> Persistence resulted in discomfort
> 
> Worst case scenario, maybe he's a gay basher and isbusing money to lure victims.


There are places called hostest bars. Dont ask me how I know they work. They exist across the country but are very popular in California where I grew up.

Some are advanced and would own an apartment complex nearby that each girl had their own room.

Its members only and the bouncer ignores you if he doesn't know you. As you enter you choose a girl from a line up who becomes your hostest. Her job title is to hang out with you and laugh at your jokes. You then order a drink and must order by the bottle. $600 for a bottle of $20 wine. Girl drinks with you and she just so happens to want to have sex with you for free!

Cops try to shut them down, they have great laywers and are back up by the following weekend.

That being said, there has to be explicit discussion of sexual acts for monetary compensation. There was none in this case and this recording happened in California.

In your scenario, in many jurisdictions, the cops cannot arrest you if thats all you said. If all you said is lets have fun they have no proof. Ever hear sting videos of John's? The undercover cop has to coerce him to explicitly ask for a sexual act for monetary compensation.

Some states are different but california for sure requires explicit sexual requests for monetary compensation.


----------



## upyouruber

steveK2016 said:


> There are places called hostest bars. Dont ask me how I know they work. They exist across the country but are very popular in California where I grew up.
> 
> Some are advanced and would own an apartment complex nearby that each girl had their own room.
> 
> Its members only and the bouncer ignores you if he doesn't know you. As you enter you choose a girl from a line up who becomes your hostest. Her job title is to hang out with you and laugh at your jokes. You then order a drink and must order by the bottle. $600 for a bottle of $20 wine. Girl drinks with you and she just so happens to want to have sex with you for free!
> 
> Cops try to shut them down, they have great laywers and are back up by the following weekend.
> 
> That being said, there has to be explicit discussion of sexual acts for monetary compensation. There was none in this case and this recording happened in California.
> 
> In your scenario, in many jurisdictions, the cops cannot arrest you if thats all you said. If all you said is lets have fun they have no proof. Ever hear sting videos of John's? The undercover cop has to coerce him to explicitly ask for a sexual act for monetary compensation.
> 
> Some states are different but california for sure requires explicit sexual requests for monetary compensation.


So thats' where we can find Rakos when he is not online!


----------



## Chris Verdi

Spyglass67 said:


> Omg so sorry you had to have experienced that as it was despicable. Hope you had robert banned for life


Driver got banned rob gets free lifetime rides and her number. Go uuuuuuvber


----------



## Mr. Sensitive

Chris Verdi said:


> Driver got banned rob gets free lifetime rides and her number. Go uuuuuuvber


wow, that's messed up


----------



## 1.5xorbust

thatridesharegirl said:


> Knew I forgot a few folks! Thanks for your posts too!


Wow. Nice new avatar.


----------



## 2Cents

steveK2016 said:


> There are places called hostest bars. Dont ask me how I know they work. They exist across the country but are very popular in California where I grew up.
> 
> Some are advanced and would own an apartment complex nearby that each girl had their own room.
> 
> Its members only and the bouncer ignores you if he doesn't know you. As you enter you choose a girl from a line up who becomes your hostest. Her job title is to hang out with you and laugh at your jokes. You then order a drink and must order by the bottle. $600 for a bottle of $20 wine. Girl drinks with you and she just so happens to want to have sex with you for free!
> 
> Cops try to shut them down, they have great laywers and are back up by the following weekend.
> 
> That being said, there has to be explicit discussion of sexual acts for monetary compensation. There was none in this case and this recording happened in California.
> 
> In your scenario, in many jurisdictions, the cops cannot arrest you if thats all you said. If all you said is lets have fun they have no proof. Ever hear sting videos of John's? The undercover cop has to coerce him to explicitly ask for a sexual act for monetary compensation.
> 
> Some states are different but california for sure requires explicit sexual requests for monetary compensation.


Post a link to the membership application;-)


----------



## BunnyMan

Woohaa said:


> the video has been pulled


Yes, it's gone. Did YouTube say why? Maybe you could try putting it up on Vimeo.



hanging in there said:


> What do street hookers say? "Hey baby, wanna party? Wanna have a good time?"


They say, "Looking for a date?"


----------



## hanging in there

BunnyMan said:


> Yes, it's gone. Did YouTube say why? Maybe you could try putting it up on Vimeo.
> 
> They say, "Looking for a date?"


Yep. That too. And last time I checked, dating someone wasn't illegal. "Dating" someone, maybe. And that's the point.


----------



## 2Cents

Sorry Robert.


----------



## Michael1230nj

Cableguynoe said:


> Probably because it got the guy fired, got his wife to leave him, his family is now ashamed of him, his friends laugh at him...
> 
> did I miss anything?


Karma kinda works like that.


----------



## SadUber

Says no video available. I never gotta see it.


----------



## sellkatsell44

SadUber said:


> Says no video available. I never gotta see it.


He was fat and ugly. It was night time too (looked dark but didn't help).
Some rude remarks were made about her appearance in the vid versus her avatar.
She was wearing what I presume to be lounging around the house wear with glasses dngaf look.

TLDR: you didn't miss much.
But the vid is way better than your recordings


----------

